# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2022



## joralentejano (1 Jun 2022 às 09:47)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jul 2022 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,
Julho começa com um dia já bem quente. Daqui para a frente, são raros os dias com máximas abaixo dos 35ºC por estas bandas. 

Máx: *35,2ºC*
Min: *11,7ºC

32,8ºC *neste momento.


----------



## cloud_girl (2 Jul 2022 às 13:01)

Manta Rota com um levante a entrar. Dia com fases de céu bastante nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

cloud_girl disse:


> Manta Rota com um levante a entrar. Dia com fases de céu bastante nublado.


Bem-vinda de novo ao fórum, @cloud_girl !


----------



## tonítruo (2 Jul 2022 às 18:55)

Por Albufeira tempo húmido com o ponto de orvalho a atingir os 20ºC, segundo os cálculos, à cerca de meia hora


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (2 Jul 2022 às 19:18)

Parece haver um pequeno centro depressionário a sul do Algarve, pelas imagens de satélite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2022 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com o chamado "rabo do levante", a tarde foi com mais sol mas agora, já está a entrar mais nebulosidade, a noite foi tropical.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 22.1ºC
actual: 23.0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jul 2022 às 21:10)

Boas,
Por Arronches, tivemos mais um dia quente com céu limpo e vento fraco. De destacar o aparecimento de um dust devil ao final da tarde. Fenómenos algo comuns de surgir nesta altura devido ao calor e com a situação de seca atual ainda são mais prováveis.

Máx: *36,6ºC *
Min: *14,5ºC

31,4ºC* neste momento.


----------



## tonítruo (3 Jul 2022 às 03:01)

A humidade elevada misturada com o mar frio, provocou nevoeiro de advecção que se faz sentir neste momento por Albufeira.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Isto dá muitas voltas mas não há maneira de caírem umas gotas nem que seja num cerro perdido para o interior. Alguns chuviscos quase imperceptíveis de manhã e entretanto o tempo já abriu com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jul 2022 às 21:41)

Boa noite,
Por aqui, a noite foi tropical e o dia foi de céu limpo, na generalidade, apenas apareceram algumas nuvens no horizonte para Leste.





Visível a bigorna da célula do norte do distrito da Guarda agora ao final do dia, mas muito mal porque devido à intensificação do vento de Sudoeste chegou bastante neblina. De facto, pelo que vi no instagram, o sol hoje mal apareceu no Litoral Sul.

Máx: *32,7ºC*
Min: *19,9ºC

25,2ºC *atuais.
________________________


trovoadas disse:


> Isto dá muitas voltas mas não há maneira de caírem umas gotas nem que seja num cerro perdido para o interior. Alguns chuviscos quase imperceptíveis de manhã e entretanto o tempo já abriu com céu pouco nublado.


Têm aparecido algumas bolsas de ar frio, mas nem assim surge alguma instabilidade pelo Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2022 às 00:23)

Boas,

A reportar do concelho de Arraiolos, sigo com 18,3 graus.
A coisa vai aquecer bem a partir do meio desta semana.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
O dia começou com nevoeiro e fresco. Em Portalegre, por volta das 9 horas já havia sol.





A zona serra estava livre das nuvens baixas:





*17,7ºC* neste momento. Persistem as nuvens baixas no horizonte para oeste:


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jul 2022 às 10:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> O dia começou com nevoeiro e fresco. Em Portalegre, por volta das 9 horas já havia sol, mas nas zonas mais baixas persistia o nevoeiro.
> 
> 
> ...


A partir de quinta-feira já vai doer.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jul 2022 às 10:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> A partir de quinta-feira já vai doer.


Sem dúvida, vamos ter saudades deste tempo! Com vento de Leste previsto, nem de noite vai refrescar minimamente.  Muitas noites mal dormidas pela frente, portanto.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2022 às 23:22)

Boas, confirmo o nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas esta manhã, foi uma noite mais fresca. Não me parece que seja esse o caso hoje mas... 

Mínima de 14.8ºC e máxima de 30.4ºC. Sigo com 23.9ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Boas,

Mínima de 13,9 graus
A máxima rondou os 32 graus.
Vento moderado a forte ao início da tarde.
Neste momento sigo 20,1 graus.

De manhã ainda apanhei morrinha a caminho de  Estremoz.

Alguém aqui sabe o local exacto onde nasce o rio Seda? Li que é em São Mamede.
Pergunto isto pois dei uns mergulhos perto de  Pavia e água é bem fria.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Alguém aqui sabe o local exacto onde nasce o rio Seda? Li que é em São Mamede.
> Pergunto isto pois dei uns mergulhos perto de Pavia e água é bem fria.


Em todo o lado aparece que nasce na Serra de São Mamede, mas sempre tenho achado estranho porque os únicos rios que tenho conhecimento de que nascem na Serra de São Mamede são o Sever, Caia e Xévora.
Penso que a nascente propriamente dita da Ribeira da Seda fica a Sul de Portalegre, sendo que alguns dos seus afluentes é que nascem na Serra de São Mamede, mas pode ser que haja alguém que tenha conhecimento disso ao certo.
____________________________
Por aqui, nota-se a noite mais quente. *23,3ºC* neste momento.

A máxima foi de* 32,9ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 19:13)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui, nada de trovoadas, mas na última hora tem sido bem vísivel o desenvolvimento da célula que está na Serra da Estrela.
Cá ficam algumas fotos:






















Já é melhor que nada! 

Máx: *33,4ºC*
Min: *16,2ºC*

Neste momento estão *31,6ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (5 Jul 2022 às 19:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Por aqui, nada de trovoadas


As trovoadas têm andado muito apagadas no sul, ou então o período de 2003 a 2009 foi anormal é que segundo esse mapa o interior do Alentejo foi a área com maior densidade média de relâmpagos, mas isso é muito longe do que tem acontecido, por mais cut-offs que têm havido o resultado tem sido trovoada no norte e centro mas no sul nada...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2022 às 19:49)

tonítruo disse:


> As trovoadas têm andado muito apagadas no sul, ou então o período de 2003 a 2009 foi anormal é que segundo esse mapa o interior do Alentejo foi a área com maior densidade média de relâmpagos, mas isso é muito longe do que tem acontecido, por mais cut-offs que têm havido o resultado tem sido trovoada no norte e centro mas no sul nada...
> Ver anexo 1788


Realmente, esse mapa está longe de corresponder a realidade dos dias de hoje, aqui na minha zona por exemplo e ainda não houve praticamente nenhuma trovoada este ano, tirando meia dúzia de trovões.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jul 2022 às 20:15)

tonítruo disse:


> As trovoadas têm andado muito apagadas no sul, ou então o período de 2003 a 2009 foi anormal é que segundo esse mapa o interior do Alentejo foi a área com maior densidade média de relâmpagos, mas isso é muito longe do que tem acontecido, por mais cut-offs que têm havido o resultado tem sido trovoada no norte e centro mas no sul nada...
> Ver anexo 1788


O interior alentejano, pelo menos em tempos atrás, sempre teve tendência para vários eventos convectivos. A zona a sul de Badajoz e a serra de Aracena também costuma ser uma fábrica de células e recordo-me de valentes trovoadas vindas daquela zona.
Mesmo a serra de São Mamede também tem historial de fortes trovoadas, mas nos últimos anos mal se formam.
De facto, este ano até têm aparecido algumas cut-offs agora nesta altura do calor, mas no sul nada se forma. Tudo depende de diversos fatores e se calhar não têm sido favoráveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2022 às 00:18)

Boas,

Sigo com 19,4 graus.
A reportar do Vimieiro, Arraiolos.
Ainda estou assimilar a brasa que  aí vem lol


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
Mais um início de manhã com nevoeiro por Arronches. Um fresquinho agradável antes da chegada do inferno. 
Em Portalegre, céu limpo, mas o nevoeiro estava presente nas zonas mais baixas:





Mínima de *16,0ºC*.

Cerca de *19ºC* neste momento em Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

Bem, parece que vai subir o inferno à terra nos próximos dias, é aproveitar enquanto isso não acontece. Se as previsões se concretizarem da forma como estão, vai ser complicado em algumas zonas do Alentejo especialmente no que toca à saúde dos mais velhos. Sigo com 31.3ºC com 36% HR e vento moderado de WNW.

Mínima de 15.3ºC, algum nevoeiro durante a madrugada. Esta noite já volta o vento quente e seco de Nordeste...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2022 às 15:17)

Boas,

Mínima fresca de 15,3 graus.
O nevoeiro também marcou presença.
Neste momento 33,9 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2022 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 26.6ºC
mínima: 17.5ºC

No Algarve, até não está prevista grande temperatura junto ao litoral, porque no interior já é outra história, mas quando o ECM nesta saída coloca praticamente todo o país sobre a ISO 24ºC daqui a 10 dias, ui que vai doer.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2022 às 22:27)

Boas,
Hoje já se notou a subida de temperatura, mas amanhã ainda vai ser mais significativa. Ligeiro cheiro a queimado agora ao final da tarde devido a incêndio de Abrantes.

Máxima de *35,0ºC*.

Neste momento estão* 27,6ºC*.

@algarvio1980 aproveita porque estás no paraíso, pelo menos durante o dia.  Mas sim, tal como disseste, bastam uns km's mais para o interior para entrar no forno.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2022 às 23:34)

Boas,

Extremos por cá: 15,3 graus / 34,5 graus

Agora 24,4 graus.


Amanhã deve subir aos 38/39 graus bah


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2022 às 00:37)

Boas, a temperatura por aqui vai variando consoante o vento, anda aí uma camada de inversão que não deve durar muito tempo... A partir de hoje já devem começar as noites mais quentes.

Sigo com 24.6ºC e vento fraco de Sul, depois de um momento com vento fraco a moderado de NE e 27.6ºC. Algum cheiro a floresta queimada devido ao incêndio do Tramagal - via se (infelizmente) incrivelmente bem da Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jul 2022 às 09:21)

Acordei hoje com o cheiro do eucalipto queimado...é um bom prenúncio...não acaba esta moda dos incêndios à noite


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2022 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

33 graus no Sítio das Fontes a esta hora. Promete...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, o vento rondou para Leste entre as 4 e as 5 da madrugada e a partir daí a temperatura começou a subir, atingindo os 25ºC entre as 5:15h e as 5:30h. 
A mínima foi de *21,4ºC* registada por volta das 4:15h. Estava a haver alguma inversão, mas foi travada. 

Vento de Nordeste mais forte em Portalegre, como é normal. Boas rajadas quando cheguei, por volta das 9 horas. 
Vento médio superior a 30km/h na EMA nas horas antes. 
*
29ºC* neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2022 às 10:49)

Boas,

Mínima de 18,8 graus
Neste momento já nos 32,1 graus


----------



## tonítruo (7 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

28.7ºC na Fóia, mas por aqui estão apenas 23.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2022 às 13:49)

37,3 graus
Bafo.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 13:54)

tonítruo disse:


> 28.7ºC na Fóia, mas por aqui estão apenas 23.6ºC


Mundo à parte! 

Por Portalegre, algum vento de leste que  faz oscilar a temperatura e assim, não sobe tão depressa como nos locais mais a oeste. À sombra até dá uma sensação mais fresca, mas ao sol é mesmo para esturricar. 
A estação MeteoAlentejo marca *32,3ºC*.

Em Mora, a estação MeteoAlentejo já foi aos *39,3ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jul 2022 às 16:49)

*40,8ºC *de máxima em Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
*41,2ºC *em Mora (MeteoAlentejo)

Máxima de *36,9ºC *em Arronches. O vento de leste amenizou um pouco. *35,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

Dia de intenso calor.
18,8 graus / 39,0  graus
Pelo que percebo tenho sempre mais calor que Arraiolos(vila) e Estremoz dados os dois locais terem factor altitude.

Arome perfeito na previsão para cá.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Acordei hoje com o cheiro do eucalipto queimado...é um bom prenúncio...não acaba esta moda dos incêndios à noite


Entretanto vi muito fumo quando ía a caminho de Lagos de manhã. Parece que vinha  por detrás da serra de Monchique e desenbocava no mar em Alvor, Lagos...não sei se houve algum incêndio nas imediações, se foi fumo vindo dos incêndios mais a Norte. 
O estranho é que cheirava muito a eucalipto queimado em Loulé pelo no ínicio da manhã. Com as janelas abertas o cheiro entrava mesmo pela casa adentro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2022 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2022 às 23:16)

Que por-do-sol incrível...infelizmente estava a conduzir não deu para registar.
Como eu adoro a vossa região 

Entretanto sigo nos 27,6 graus.

(Vimieiro, Arraiolos)


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2022 às 23:40)

Boas. Lá começa a vir o calor em força, e é só o início... 30.6ºC por aqui com vento moderado com rajadas de NE, 20% HR. Máxima de 35.3ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 00:25)

Portel com 31,7°C às 00h30


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2022 às 00:29)

30.2ºC ainda por aqui, vento um pouco mais forte de Nordeste. 19% de humidade...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 01:43)

Por Arronches, a temperatura ainda desceu lentamente até por volta das 23h. Estava na rua e notou-se claramente a mudança da direção do vento para leste e o ar quente a chegar. 
Estavam 26ºC e ainda subiu até aos 30,2ºC. 

*28,6ºC *neste momento e apenas 20% de humidade. Secura total.


----------



## vamm (8 Jul 2022 às 07:53)

Ontem:
8h30 estavam 21°C
16h30 estava vento e 38°C

Em Castro Verde às 17h30 marcava 39.5°C sem vento, mas às 19h já havia vento e estavam 35.5°C.


Hoje o dia começa sem vento e 23.5°C a esta hora. Vai ser a doer


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 10:49)

Bom dia,
A derreter de dia e de noite.  A mínima de hoje foi de *26,2ºC*. 

*32,9ºC* neste momento com vento fraco de leste.


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 12:03)

Mora já nos 38,5°C 
Hoje promete


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jul 2022 às 12:04)

Bem... O evento mal começou e já estamos "bem". Mínima de *26.7ºC*. Neste momento sigo com 34.3ºC com 19% HR e vento moderado de NE.

Pelo andar da carruagem é desta que tenho 30ºC de mínima...


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 12:55)

Mora já nos 40°C, vai ser uma tarde super interessante


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jul 2022 às 12:57)

A estação de Alcácer do Sal, do IPMA, já atingiu os *40,6ºC* (última atualização 12h40)


----------



## Thomar (8 Jul 2022 às 13:00)

Que brutalidade de temperaturas a esta hora, e hoje nem vai ser o dia mais quente...


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2022 às 15:17)

Localidades da Rede MeteoAlentejo com 40°C às 15h15:
Mora
Mértola 
Moura
Amareleja


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2022 às 15:36)

Boas,

40,3  graus no Vimieiro.
Mínima tropical de 21,7 graus


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 15:43)

Alcácer do Sal, máxima de 42.6 °C


----------



## vamm (8 Jul 2022 às 16:52)

Há 1h atrás o carro marcava 40ºC.
Tenho uma estação daquelas de relógio à sombra e marca 42.6°C e a meteoalentejo 38°C.... seja como for, _está aí uma calma hoje_


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jul 2022 às 19:10)

Máxima de *40,2ºC* em Arronches. 

*37,9ºC* atuais com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## tonítruo (8 Jul 2022 às 20:11)

9% de humidade relativa em Portalegre


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 20:21)

tonítruo disse:


> 9% de humidade relativa em Portalegre



Incrível mesmo, às 19h. Era extensivo a mais locais da bacia interior do Tejo:










Primeiro registo horário da rede IPMA da tarde de hoje sem estações >= 40,0ºC.



Spoiler: Registos horários das 13h às 17h (utc)


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jul 2022 às 20:33)

A humidade no Algarve está um bocado  terrível  não?..., Muito suei esta tarde como não suava à muito!


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2022 às 20:39)

Exactamente, à volta dos trinta graus, ou mais, com HR > 40% só pode ser terrível. Deve parecer a Madeira ou até Miami.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2022 às 21:13)

trovoadas disse:


> A humidade no Algarve está um bocado  terrível  não?..., Muito suei esta tarde como não suava à muito!


Um bocado é a favor, é terrível de dia e de noite, porque durante a noite não faz vento, pelo menos, aqui não faz, mesmo a dormir uma pessoa está toda suada. 

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC


----------



## vamm (8 Jul 2022 às 23:13)

trovoadas disse:


> A humidade no Algarve está um bocado  terrível  não?..., Muito suei esta tarde como não suava à muito!


Se fosse só aí 
Não sou nada de suar e tem estado dificil aguentar estas temperaturas assim. De noite então... que bafo!

24°C neste momento


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 00:09)

32.8 ainda a esta hora por aqui! Vento de Nordeste. 17% HR


----------



## tonítruo (9 Jul 2022 às 00:20)

Esses valores que Portalegre atinge, durante a noite, nestes eventos, com vento de nordeste são mesmo incríveis 
25-30º de mínima com 10-20% de humidade relativa é uma amostra do que se passa no meio do Sahara!


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 00:29)




----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 00:40)

Dito isto, o vento virou para Sul e a temperatura já desceu abaixo dos 30ºC. Penso que o que vai valer nas próximas noites é que o vento não vai estar constantemente de NE, especialmente nas zonas mais baixas. A alta da cidade, no entanto, deve ir ter mínimas bem jeitosas.

Ainda assim, 29.3ºC e 27% HR, já inverteu em relação à parte mais alta da cidade.


----------



## tonítruo (9 Jul 2022 às 00:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Dito isto, o vento virou para Sul e a temperatura já desceu abaixo dos 30ºC. Penso que o que vai valer nas próximas noites é que o vento não vai estar constantemente de NE, especialmente nas zonas mais baixas. A alta da cidade, no entanto, deve ir ter mínimas bem jeitosas.
> 
> Ainda assim, 29.3ºC e 27% HR, já inverteu em relação à parte mais alta da cidade.


A estação de Portalegre do IPMA está na alta da cidade?


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 01:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Dito isto, o vento virou para Sul e a temperatura já desceu abaixo dos 30ºC. Penso que o que vai valer nas próximas noites é que o vento não vai estar constantemente de NE, especialmente nas zonas mais baixas. A alta da cidade, no entanto, deve ir ter mínimas bem jeitosas.
> 
> Ainda assim, 29.3ºC e 27% HR, já inverteu em relação à parte mais alta da cidade.


A minha ainda regista 32°C


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 01:02)

Boas,

Dia tórrido,  registei 40,9 de temperatura máxima.
Agora sigo nos 26,4 graus.

(VImieiro,Arraiolos)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 01:21)

tonítruo disse:


> A estação de Portalegre do IPMA está na alta da cidade?


Sim, a estação do IPMA está na parte mais alta da cidade. Havia uma RUEMA mais perto desta zona, mais abaixo, mas deixou de aparecer no mapa aos anos.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 01:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A minha ainda regista 32°C


Sim, porque está na alta.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 02:39)

O vento parou por completo por aqui... Nem uma brisa de 1 km/h. Ainda assim, 28.9ºC e a aumentar (chegou aos 27.2), tal é o calor na atmosfera. 23% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 03:35)

29.7ºC por aqui, com vento fraco que voltou a ser de NE...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2022 às 04:29)

Ao contrário de Portalegre, por Arronches está a haver inversão. Esta noite o vento de leste tem aparecido pouco.

*21,0ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 04:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> 32.8 ainda a esta hora por aqui! Vento de Nordeste. 17% HR



Eu ia sugerir um lugar fresco, mesmo na costa, a receber brisa marítima, e pensei por exemplo no Cabo da Roca.
Arrependi-me logo. 
O faroleiro hoje não vai conseguir dormir.


----------



## vamm (9 Jul 2022 às 08:32)

26°C a esta hora


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 11:20)

Sousel é a localidade da Rede MeteoAlentejo mais quente a esta hora com 37°C


----------



## vamm (9 Jul 2022 às 11:54)

A Rede Meteo diz que estão 35°C em Ourique, aqui na parte mais baixa o carro marca 39°C


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2022 às 12:00)

Bom dia,

Hoje a mínima não foi tropical, felizmente. Fresquinho agradável, mas há imenso calor acumulado e as casas são um autêntico forno.

Mínima de *17,8ºC*.

*36,1ºC* neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 12:09)

Boas,

Mínima de 19,2 graus.


Fiz agora a estrada entre Avis e Vimieiro,  bemm que calor brutal. 
Chegado ao Vimieiro estão 36,8 graus.
Não tinha noção que esta zona fosse tão quente.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 13:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima de 19,2 graus.
> 
> ...


Mesmo assim Arraiolos costuma ter sempre temperatura mais baixa comparada com os concelhos em redor


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 13:07)

Temperaturas às 13H
Destaque para Avis e Alter do Chão com 39°C
www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 13:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mesmo assim Arraiolos costuma ter sempre temperatura mais baixa comparada com os concelhos em redor


Sim devido a altitude, já agora a tua estação está a que altitude?
O concelho é grande, aqui entre o Vimieiro e Évora Monte aquece bem mais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 13:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim devido a altitude, já agora a tua estação está a que altitude?
> O concelho é grande, aqui entre o Vimieiro e Évora Monte aquece bem mais.


350m


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 14:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Temperaturas às 13H



Parece-me haver uma maior homogeneidade hoje das temperaturas, massa de ar quente mais ampla.
Vai haver muitos quarentas, mas talvez não extremos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Temperaturas às 17H
www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

Boas,

Dia escaldante.

Extremos: 19,2 / 42,0 graus


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2022 às 18:45)

Dia insuportável e ainda há tantos assim pela frente. 

Máx: *41,1ºC*
Min: *17,8ºC*

Boa amplitude térmica! A estação está aos 300m de altitude e suscetível ao vento de leste, como por vezes acontece, portanto até é notável.
Portalegre teve mínima horária de 29,8ºC às 7 da manhã e a humidade não passou dos 14%.

Neste momento regista 8%.

Por aqui, sigo com *40,6ºC *e 14% de hr.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 19:08)

Temperaturas às 19H
A noite promete uma boa mínima


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2022 às 20:29)

Boa tarde.

Aqui nas minhas estações meteorológicas, a máxima chegou aos 36,4ºC no Sítio das Fontes (no limite superior do Aviso AMARELO), e aos 31,8ºC em Carvoeiro. Mínimas de 17,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 22,3ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2022 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais quente que ontem.

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 22.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jul 2022 às 20:42)

Boas, mínima de 27.2ºC por aqui e um dia tórrido, com máxima de 39.6ºC. Não chegou aos 40, mas quase...

Neste momento vai baixando com alguma rapidez devido ao vento de NW (em vez de NE), se bem que pouco significa com os valores que são... 35.2ºC e 24% HR. Por aqui os extremos de humidade foram de 31% máx e 14% mín.

O horizonte está horrível, cheio de fumo de incêndio.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jul 2022 às 21:03)

Ambiente horrível por aqui com imenso fumo dos incêndios e cheiro a queimado.

Estão *35,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jul 2022 às 22:34)




----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2022 às 01:20)

A temperatura anda num sobe e desce e já esteve nos 28ºC, dependendo se o vento está de NW ou de NE, mas sigo agora com 30.3ºC e vento de NNE.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2022 às 01:28)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo nos 24,1 graus.
Noite espectacular.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jul 2022 às 01:37)

Hoje estive pela zona de Sines e São Torpes e é impressionante o facto de que, a não ser que haja lestada, aquela zona praticamente estar sempre a uma temperatura muito agradável. Hoje então estava maravilhoso: céu limpo, uma brisa fresca de oeste/sudoeste e a temperatura máxima abaixo de 30ºC. Por volta das nove da noite a temperatura já andava somente nos 21-22ºC - maravilha! 

Isto contrasta claramente com o que acontece apenas uma dezena de quilómetros para o interior. Na zona de Alcácer do Sal o termómetro chegou a registar uma temperatura de 39ºC, e às onze da noite ainda era de 27ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2022 às 03:13)

Boas 31.4ºC por aqui, às 3 da manhã. Já aumentou porque o vento ficou moderado com rajadas de NE.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 05:06)

RedeMeteo disse:


>



Notável regularidade, o Alentejo quase todo tirou "assinatura" dos quarentas.
Se o IPMA conseguisse ser assim tão rápido a publicar... mas já está bem melhor, por vezes já estão disponíveis os registos diários cerca das 3h.

Fica aqui a confirmação: um mapa Alentejano quase todo no roxo. 






E para contraste, o mapa abrangendo toda a Região Sul, com o litoral Algarvio a parecer, ilusoriamente, um oásis de frescura...






... se não fossem as mínimas tropicais...






 e a Humidade Relativa


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 12:42)

Bom dia,
Por aqui, céu esbranquiçado devido a algumas poeiras presentes. Outro dia infernal e assim continuará mais 7 dias, pelo menos. Valente tareia, é incrível. 

A mínima foi de *20,0ºC*.

Neste momento estão* 38,5ºC*, sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2022 às 13:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui, céu esbranquiçado devido a algumas poeiras presentes. Outro dia infernal e assim continuará mais 7 dias, pelo menos. Valente tareia, é incrível.
> 
> A mínima foi de *20,0ºC*.
> ...


Por aqui, até ao fim são as mínimas tropicais entre os 21ºC e os 25ºC, um verdadeiro pesadelo aliado à humidade elevada é pior do que uma sauna.  Pelo andar da carruagem, se não for idêntica a Agosto de 2003 não ficará muito longe dela.

Incêndio esta manhã, em Marmelete na Serra de Monchique em rescaldo, Monchique é um perigo com vento de leste, o Caldeirão é mais perigoso quando está nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2022 às 14:24)

Boas, 

Mínima de 19,3 graus.
Incrível como não tenho mínimas tropicais com máximas acima dos 40 graus.
Neste momento 40,5 graus.
Fornalha ao rubro dass


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, até ao fim são as mínimas tropicais entre os 21ºC e os 25ºC, um verdadeiro pesadelo aliado à humidade elevada é pior do que uma sauna.  Pelo andar da carruagem, se não for idêntica a Agosto de 2003 não ficará muito longe dela.
> 
> Incêndio esta manhã, em Marmelete na Serra de Monchique em rescaldo, Monchique é um perigo com vento de leste, o Caldeirão é mais perigoso quando está nortada.


Acredito que sim, tendo em conta aquilo que por vezes presencio em situações de rios atmosféricos, mas com temperaturas mais baixas. Imagino com noites tropicais cuja temperatura ronda os 23/24ºC. Enfim, está-se mal em todo o lado.
___________________________________
Por aqui, já foi aos *41,0ºC*.
Neste momento estão *39,2ºC*. Apareceu algum vento agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jul 2022 às 14:35)

Fui almoçar ao Crato, apanhei 42ºC na localidade, com 40-41ºC mesmo em andamento no IC13. Parecia um forno dentro da vila, literalmente, e isto ainda está para agravar...

Enfim, aqui de volta a Portalegre sigo com 38.2ºC e vento moderado de SW. 17% HR. Mínima mais baixa do que ontem de 23.3ºC, e esta noite deverá ser mais baixa também, mas será o último dia de "descanso" noturno.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2022 às 15:32)

41,7 graus


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jul 2022 às 16:10)

Temperaturas às 16H
www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jul 2022 às 16:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, até ao fim são as mínimas tropicais entre os 21ºC e os 25ºC, um verdadeiro pesadelo aliado à humidade elevada é pior do que uma sauna.  Pelo andar da carruagem, se não for idêntica a Agosto de 2003 não ficará muito longe dela.
> 
> Incêndio esta manhã, em Marmelete na Serra de Monchique em rescaldo, Monchique é um perigo com vento de leste, o Caldeirão é mais perigoso quando está nortada.


O perigo é ele começar! Não se compreende haverem tantas ignições. Já não acho que seja ignorância é  mais o facilitismo.
Quanto às temperaturas é um verdadeiro inferno. Já vamos para a 3ª noite infernal e sem fim à vista. Ainda à uma semana era o pânico do Verão inexistente. Aí está ele!


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 18:14)

Elvas e Évora (C.C) já passaram pelas máximas de 42,2ºC (~15:00) e 42,1ºC (~14:10), respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 18:58)

A força da nortada a empurrar o calor mais para o interior:


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jul 2022 às 19:33)

Boas,

Máxima de *41,6ºC*. 

Ventania quente de Noroeste neste momento, nem dá para arejar. O pessoal do Litoral que aproveite por mim.  
*36,1ºC* atuais.
Rajada de *47,9km/h*.


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2022 às 21:55)

*38,8ºC* com o sol posto, na *Amareleja*:






*6 horas* (registos utc das 13h às 18h) com *"quarentas" *em alguma estação:


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 00:53)

Novamente tudo cheio de fumo e com um intenso cheiro a queimado. 

Estão *23,9ºC *neste momento com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2022 às 01:18)

Boas.
Mais fresco esta noite, mas é apenas uma pausa de uma noite, depois volta o inferno... 23.9ºC e 44% HR com vento fraco de NW, e devido a isso, muito fumo e um cheiro horrível a incêndio.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 09:52)

Bom dia,
Noite mais fresca, mas não deu para nada. Pelo contrário, acho que ainda ficou mais calor dentro de casa.
Algumas nuvens altas no horizonte devido à depressão que nos vai fazer esturricar e ainda fumo dos incêndios que, felizmente, já estão em resolução.





Previsões continuam horrorosas porque mesmo depois desta semana continua a ser previsto bastante calor. Não há nada que resista assim... 

Mínima de *17,7ºC* em Arronches.

*29,3ºC *neste momento em Portalegre*.* 40ºC here we go again...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2022 às 11:24)

Boas,

Ontem no Vimieiro fiz registo de 42,5 graus de máxima.
Que dias brutais de calor.
Ontem passei  2 vezes pela  mesma estrada em horas distintas 7h e 15h
O carro marcou 15 graus e 43 graus respectivamente!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2022 às 12:36)

Boas. Vento praticamente nulo durante boa parte da noite, e quando existia era uma brisa de NW, o que ajudou a baixar a temperatura - mas terá sido a única noite de pausa. Mínima de 19.1ºC

Neste momento já com 35.8ºC.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

Temperaturas às 14h25


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 14:54)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Temperaturas às 14h25



 sempre boa informação.
Parece-me notavelmente mais quente do que ontem à mesma hora, o calor a vir da fronteira.
Mas só o facto de as temperaturas serem às 14h25, comparadas com as IPMA às 14h, é suficiente para perceber que a subida vai continuar e bem.

Às 14h, Amareleja nos 40ºC (confere) mas realmente faltam muitas estações na rede IPMA em amplas áreas que a MeteoAlentejo cobre.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 16:16)

Vários concelhos do interior dos distritos de Évora e Beja acima dos 40°C a esta hora








						CONDIÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS ATUAIS
					






					www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## vamm (11 Jul 2022 às 20:54)

Algumas formações interessantes a Oeste e a Este


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

Extremos de hoje:
*Sítio das Fontes*
TMáx: 37,4ºC
TMín: 20,3ºC

*Carvoeiro*
TMáx: 32,9ºC
TMín: 22,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2022 às 21:09)

Boas. Dia muito quente por aqui apesar da mínima mais baixa. O céu já está coberto com nuvens altas, o que deverá causar um efeito "estufa", tanto que a temperatura estava a descer e já estabilizou.

35.4ºC com 21% HR e vento moderado de ENE. Máxima de 38.8ºC, vamos ver como serão os próximos dias, os modelos provavelmente vão falhar um pouco por excesso devido às nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2022 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou limpo e depois ficou nublado por nuvens altas. A noite foi tramada e bastou a aparecer a nortada durante a madrugada que fez subir a temperatura para uns belos 27ºC às 4h. 

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC (00:30)


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Jul 2022 às 21:40)

Campo Maior é mesmo quente,  a esta hora ainda estão 36,1°C


----------



## tonítruo (11 Jul 2022 às 21:42)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Campo Maior é mesmo quente,  a esta hora ainda estão 36,1°C


Se até o @RedeMeteo diz que é quente, então quer dizer que é mesmo muito quente!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (11 Jul 2022 às 21:53)

tonítruo disse:


> Se até o @RedeMeteo diz que é quente, então quer dizer que é mesmo muito quente!


Portanto destino não recomendado para férias, senão vira se frango assado. Se ele diz que é quente, quer dizer escaldante nestes dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2022 às 22:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> vamos ver como serão os próximos dias, os modelos provavelmente vão falhar um pouco por excesso devido às nuvens.


A esperança que eu tenho é que as temperaturas máximas sejam mais baixas precisamente por isso...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2022 às 22:46)

Boa noite,
Enquanto que no Litoral conseguiram refrescar a casa ontem e hoje, aqui no interior continuam uma fornalha. Mais um dia de 40ºC e a partir de amanhã serão dias com temperaturas bem superiores a 40ºC até domingo, pelo menos. Tenho-me perguntado do que será disto porque mesmo na próxima semana não está previsto grande alívio. 
No dia de hoje, as nuvens altas foram aumentando gradualmente. Deixo uma foto do poente:





Máx: *40,1ºC*
Min:* 17,7ºC

29,8ºC *atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 00:44)

Boas, 31.4ºC por aqui (a aumentar depois de ter descido aos 28.9ºC), noite quentíssima, mas curiosamente... há inversão térmica apesar do vento do quadrante Leste, que é fraco. Na alta da cidade, quase 33ºC!



Spoiler: Gráfico


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 00:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> A esperança que eu tenho é que as temperaturas máximas sejam mais baixas precisamente por isso...


Apesar disso, no entanto, as nuvens vão servir de "tampa" e tornar o ambiente extremamente desconfortável, podem não ser 45ºC de temperatura do ar, mas de sensação térmica...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 01:37)

32.9ºC. Basta o vento voltar para o quadrante leste.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2022 às 02:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> A esperança que eu tenho é que as temperaturas máximas sejam mais baixas precisamente por isso...





SpiderVV disse:


> Apesar disso, no entanto, as nuvens vão servir de "tampa" e tornar o ambiente extremamente desconfortável, podem não ser 45ºC de temperatura do ar, mas de sensação térmica...



Mas as noites mais quentes.


----------



## vamm (12 Jul 2022 às 08:41)

28°C, muito vento e céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2022 às 08:41)

Bom dia,
Mínimas "agradáveis" por cá:
25,4ºC em Carvoeiro e 25,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes! (Volta Inverno.. estás perdoado! lol)

Às 08h40, sigo já com 29,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes, com vento a soprar Moderado de Sueste.


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jul 2022 às 09:29)

EMA de Loulé com rajada máxima de 56km/h, a de Aljezur com 68km/h, a de Albufeira com 46km/h
Faro com vento de 36km/h, não devia haver aviso amarelo pelo menos?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 10:31)

Boas. Mínima "fresquinha" de 28.9 por aqui, sendo que passou quase a noite inteira acima dos 30. Agora com 32.8, parece me que as nuvens vão fazer o tal efeito de tampa e as máximas serão abaixo, veremos. Ainda assim irá ficar extremamente abafado e desconfortável.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 10:32)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, noite tropical com vento de leste. A mínima foi registada às 3:15h e a partir daí teve tendência crescente.

Mínima de *23,6ºC *

Em Portalegre, a mínima na estação MeteoAlentejo foi de *28,9ºC*. Na EMA, a horária foi de *29,3ºC*. 

Neste momento, céu nublado por nuvens altas e *32,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 10:36)

Gavião já com 35°C.
Serpa 31°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2022 às 11:46)

tonítruo disse:


> EMA de Loulé com rajada máxima de 56km/h, a de Aljezur com 68km/h, a de Albufeira com 46km/h
> Faro com vento de 36km/h, não devia haver aviso amarelo pelo menos?


Não, as rajadas não atingem os 70 km/h, embora Aljezur esteja no limite. Embora, em pleno Verão não me lembro de estar uma lestada tão forte, não esquecer que está bandeira vermelha na praia devido à forte ondulação.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 12:11)

34°C em Serpa.  Ja nao deve passar muito disto. A camada de nuvens altas que está vai estragar as máximas todas e amanhã e quinta deve ser igual


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Jul 2022 às 12:47)

RedeMeteo disse:


> 34°C em Serpa. Ja nao deve passar muito disto. A camada de nuvens altas que está vai estragar as máximas todas e amanhã e quinta deve ser igual


Ora que chatice!


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 12:57)

Sines com 36,3°C


----------



## tonítruo (12 Jul 2022 às 13:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não, as rajadas não atingem os 70 km/h, embora Aljezur esteja no limite. Embora, em pleno Verão não me lembro de estar uma lestada tão forte, não esquecer que está bandeira vermelha na praia devido à forte ondulação.


Na zona de Quarteira/Vilamoura só está bandeira amarela, a ondulação não parece estar tão má quanto era previsto.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 13:36)

Em Sines desceu a pique em meia hora. Passou dos 37,0ºC para os 31,0°C


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 14:46)

*37,9ºC* em Portalegre com vento moderado de Leste e persistem as nuvens altas que filtram o sol, mas está horrível na mesma lá fora.

Arronches está nos *40,1ºC*.

Plátanos a perder imensas folhas devido a stress hídrico. Quem está sempre insatisfeito porque não estão 45ºC devia olhar em seu redor e ver as consequências de tudo isto, em vez de estar com lamúrias constantes porque as estações meteorológicas não registam "valores interessantes". A partir do momento em que isso é mais importante do que a saúde e bem-estar de todos nós, bem como a vida dos ecossistemas, está tudo dito.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 16:28)

A temperatura hoje em Beja ficou 2°C abaixo do previsto, se acontecer o mesmo amanhã vai ficar-se apenas nos 40°C longe de outros episódios de verdadeiro calor como Agosto de 2018 em que Serpa chegou aos 46,5°C


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

RedeMeteo disse:


> A temperatura hoje em Beja ficou 2°C abaixo do previsto, se acontecer o mesmo amanhã vai ficar-se apenas nos 40°C longe de outros episódios de verdadeiro calor como Agosto de 2018 em que Serpa chegou aos 46,5°C


Fazendo de advogado do diabo, a temperatura em Beja e em parte do Baixo Alentejo hoje realmente não apresentou o grau de extremismo que está a acontecer noutras zonas do país


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

Amareleja chegou aos* 43,9ºC*

O vale do Guadiana sempre a bombar


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

Campo Maior sem nuvens já a caminho dos 43°C , no Baixo Alentejo a porcaria das nuvens estragou tudo


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 19:14)

Tarde nublada por aqui, e ainda assim máxima de 39.4ºC, com 38.7ºC neste momento.


----------



## JCARL (12 Jul 2022 às 20:24)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Campo Maior sem nuvens já a caminho dos 43°C , no Baixo Alentejo a porcaria das nuvens estragou tudo


O que estragou a porcaria das nuvens?


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jul 2022 às 20:28)

Máxima de *41,3ºC* por Arronches. 

Quase 20:30h e ainda estão *38,7ºC*. Campo Maior está com *40,1ºC*

Que inferno!


----------



## JCARL (12 Jul 2022 às 20:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Máxima de *41,3ºC* por Arronches.
> 
> Quase 20:30h e ainda estão *38,7ºC*. Campo Maior está com *40,1ºC*
> 
> Que inferno!


Vila Velha de Ródão com 37,0 º C a esta hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2022 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, poeira e vendaval de leste.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 25.1ºC

Esta tarde, deve ter passado alguma rajada de vento estranha, que a lingerie da vizinha de baixo entrou pela minha marquise que é por cima, já fui devolver antes que isto fique estranho.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2022 às 21:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Campo Maior sem nuvens já a caminho dos 43°C , no Baixo Alentejo a porcaria das nuvens estragou tudo


Para a quantidade de incêndios que está em curso... para a quantidade de pessoas em risco de perder as suas habitações e bens de uma vida, para as condições existentes e que todos desejam que desagravem (o que não irá acontecer já), é um bocado louco, imoral até, continuar a desejar temperaturas de 46/47ºC ou continuar a "chorar" que só tens 43ºC! Não vives numa zona de floresta e de grande risco de incêndio... senão, se calhar mudavas rapidamente de opinião...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 21:18)

36.2ºC por aqui ainda. Vento moderado de NE.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 21:42)




----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 21:56)

Começou a baixar para os 35 mas aumentou agora para os 36.3ºC de novo. Às 22h.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

Estremoz hoje teve mínima de 26,7ºC (o recorde da mínima mais alta para o mês de Julho é de 27,5ºC, no dia 07.07.2013) e teve máxima de 39,4ºC (o recorde da máxima mais alta para o mês de Julho é de 41,7ºC em 13.07.2017).

No domingo esteve mais calor que hoje (39,8ºC).


----------



## hurricane (12 Jul 2022 às 23:01)

O Alentejo já bateu o record de vaga de calor mais longa alguma vez registada.


----------



## David sf (12 Jul 2022 às 23:09)

hurricane disse:


> O Alentejo já bateu o record de vaga de calor mais longa alguma vez registada.


Também li isso e achei estranhíssimo.
Segundo a definição da WMO, Évora entrou hoje em onda de calor e Beja falhou a máxima superior em 5ºC à Normal que lhe permitiria entrar em onda de calor... Portalegre apenas amanhã entrará em onda de calor. Mesmo fora das capitais de distrito, o dia 6 de julho teve máximas dentro da Normal, pelo que só hoje estarão a entrar em onda de calor, tal como aconteceu com Évora.
Já houve de certeza vários eventos de calor mais duradouros (e mais intensos) no Alentejo do que este...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2022 às 23:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Começou a baixar para os 35 mas aumentou agora para os 36.3ºC de novo. Às 22h.


Já baixou para os 30.3ºC, entretanto as estações na Serra parecem ter valores mais altos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (12 Jul 2022 às 23:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já baixou para os 30.3ºC, entretanto as estações na Serra parecem ter valores mais altos.


Marvão 31°C, Castelo de Vide 32°C


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 00:07)

TOP 3 desta terça feira 
1° Amareleja 43,7°C
2° Mora 43,4°C
3° Campo Maior e Redondo 42,6°C


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2022 às 00:42)

David sf disse:


> Também li isso e achei estranhíssimo.
> Segundo a definição da WMO, Évora entrou hoje em onda de calor e Beja falhou a máxima superior em 5ºC à Normal que lhe permitiria entrar em onda de calor... Portalegre apenas amanhã entrará em onda de calor. Mesmo fora das capitais de distrito, o dia 6 de julho teve máximas dentro da Normal, pelo que só hoje estarão a entrar em onda de calor, tal como aconteceu com Évora.
> Já houve de certeza vários eventos de calor mais duradouros (e mais intensos) no Alentejo do que este...


Não faz qualquer sentido. Outubro de 2017 teve uma onda de calor de 1 a 16 de outubro, agosto de 2003 teve uma onda de calor com 17 dias. Mesmo assumindo que estavam apenas a referir-se a julho, em 2006 houve uma onda de calor com 11 dias no Alentejo - e isto são apenas os casos que me lembrei assim de repente


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2022 às 01:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> TOP 3 desta terça feira
> 1° Amareleja 43,7°C
> 2° Mora 43,4°C
> 3° Campo Maior e Redondo 42,6°C



Cinco estações acima dos 42,0ºC. Com a primitiva rede IPMA isto seria quase um dia normal de muito calor no Alentejo, mas provavelmente sem entrar nas notícias principais.
A notícia desta vez são realmente os valores que estão a ser previstos e registados noutras regiões do continente, Norte e Centro, e que rivalizam claramente com estes.


----------



## talingas (13 Jul 2022 às 02:18)

Ondas de calor... Tudo "preocupado" com as máximas e eu cá só consigo pensar nas mínimas... 02:15 e sigo com 34,2ºC... socorro!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 02:19)

Após uma descida, o vento virou de novo para NE fraco a moderado e estou com *34.1ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 03:35)

Bem, lá desceu a pique para os 26.9ºC mesmo com vento, agora variável. É uma montanha russa a massa de ar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 09:53)

Crato já acima dos 36°C. Promete


----------



## tonítruo (13 Jul 2022 às 11:13)

Bom dia, ontem, por Albufeira.
Rajadas de E durante a manhã e durante o início da tarde.
Períodos com muita nebulosidade média e alta vinda de SW, tendo ainda havido alguma virga durante a tarde.





Temperatura: *25*/*31*ºC, (média): *27*ºC
Humidade: *59*/*26*%, P.O. máximo: *17*ºC
Vento: *←19*km/h, Rajada máxima: *53*km/h


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 11:17)

Serpa hoje a não desiludir e já pertos dos 36°C


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
A manhã segue já bastante quente e com céu meio esbranquiçado devido às poeiras. Hoje há poucas nuvens.

Mínima de* 22,8ºC* em Arronches.

Neste momento estão *36,8ºC*.


----------



## blade (13 Jul 2022 às 11:39)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Serpa hoje a não desiludir e já pertos dos 36°C


já tens a amareleja nos 39,1ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 12:10)

Boas.

A mínima acabou por ser um pouco mais baixa do que estava à espera com a rotação do vento durante a noite, até abri as janelas mas não ajudou nada... Mínima de 26.8ºC.

Neste momento sigo já com 37.4ºC e máxima de 37.8ºC, vai oscilando. Hoje está ainda mais quente.


----------



## tonítruo (13 Jul 2022 às 12:41)

Neste momento, "chove" cinzas do incêndio em Faro trazidas pelas rajadas de este.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 13:17)

38.9ºC com máxima de 39.1ºC até agora, deve ser desta que quebra a barreira dos 40ºC...


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 13:35)

Temperaturas às 13h30


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 14:06)

Bem, já está... 40.2 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 14:29)

*40,7ºC* neste momento em Arronches. 

*39,4ºC *em Portalegre, o sol está que não se pode. 

*42,7ºC *em Campo Maior.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 14:30)

Cenário às 14h30
www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## LMMS (13 Jul 2022 às 14:32)

Rajadas previstas para o Algarve de +70km/h

O Caldeirão, pode ser complicado!


----------



## meko60 (13 Jul 2022 às 14:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Cenário às 14h30
> www.meteoalentejo.pt


Qual é a estação que marca 44ºC?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Jul 2022 às 14:57)

Amareleja diria eu.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2022 às 14:58)

Estremoz: 40,3 ºC; a mínima foi de 27,0 ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jul 2022 às 15:00)

meko60 disse:


> Qual é a estação que marca 44ºC?


É a Amareleja
Segundo os dados, já atingiu os 44,4 ºC na estação do MeteoAlentejo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jul 2022 às 15:03)

Estação da Amareleja do IPMA já foi aos *45,3ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2022 às 15:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Estação da Amareleja do IPMA já foi aos *45,3ºC*.


Hoje? onde conseguiste esse valor? No site ainda não aparece.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Hoje? onde conseguiste esse valor? No site ainda não aparece.


Está disponível aqui: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/amareleja/

*41,2ºC *atuais em Arronches.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2022 às 15:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Está disponível aqui: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/amareleja/
> 
> *41,2ºC *atuais em Arronches.


Obrigado! Já nem me lembrava da existência desses links...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 15:21)

40.5ºC e vento com rajadas de SE. Amanhã poderá ser um forno ainda maior.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 15:23)

Estação MeteoAlentejo da Amareleja ja chegou aos 44,8°C
EDIT: 45°C


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 15:29)

40.9ºC. Se amanhã aquecer muito mais, há probabilidade de bater o record de Agosto 2018.

No entanto o céu acabou de encobrir mais, é capaz de descer um pouco agora.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 15:34)

*41,9ºC* em Arronches e *43,7ºC *em Campo Maior neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

Portalegre com 40,3°c na estação do IPMA, barreira dos 40 ultrapassada pela primeira vez este ano.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Jul 2022 às 15:56)

Também a minha estação chegou pela 1ª vez aos 40 este ano. E logo 41.1°C neste momento…


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 16:06)

41.1ºC neste momento, desde que mudei para a Davis Vantage Vue é o valor mais alto que registo até agora.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

41°C, algumas nuvens e virga, vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2022 às 16:35)

Estremoz agora com 41,3 graus.

As temperaturas máximas no interior do Alentejo serão muito similares entre hoje e sexta-feira.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Cairam agora algumas pingas gradas, mas rapidamente se secou tudo


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 16:49)

41.3ºC com máxima de 41.4ºC até agora. O Arome 00z mete o dia mais quente para amanhã mas não muito mais, e a noite de hoje vai ter vento variável, vamos ver...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

Máxima de *43,4ºC* em Arronches.

*44,1ºC *em Campo Maior.

Dias tristes para todos nós!


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Temperaturas às 17H
www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 17:26)

Mora chegou aos 46°C


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 17:45)

Nova máxima de 41.6ºC às 17h34m.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 18:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nova máxima de 41.6ºC às 17h34m.


IPMA Portalegre 41,7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 18:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA Portalegre 41,7ºC


Quase a quebrar o recorde de 2018 que foi de 41,9ºC. 
_____________________
A EMA de Elvas chegou aos *44,8ºC*. Não sei se o recorde absoluto da estação são os 45,8ºC registados em julho de 2017 ou se pertence a 2003. 

Nunca ansiei tanto por uma segunda-feira como agora. 

*41,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 19:03)

Ainda 40.9ºC.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2022 às 19:22)

39°C abafadissimos... o vento também acalmou e desconfio que rodou para sul, porque o cheiro do incêndio do Algarve já chega aqui


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 20:13)

Passa das 20h e ainda estão *41,1ºC* em Arronches.

*42,5ºC *em Campo Maior.

Uma nota importante: Em 7 meses acumularam-se apenas 160mm em Arronches e 100mm em Campo Maior. Vamos na 3ª onda de calor desde maio e esta está a ser uma das piores de sempre, pelo menos em termos de duração. Cenário terrível e que tem um impacto extremamente negativo em toda a vida da região. Infelizmente, todo o território está na mesma situação e isso é visível.
É uma tristeza o rumo que isto está a levar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2022 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeiras e nuvens altas.

Máxima: 32.8ºC
mínima: 25.3ºC

Ainda 29.8ºC e as cigarras ainda berram, vento mais calmo mas irá aumentar de intensidade durante a madrugada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jul 2022 às 20:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Passa das 20h e ainda estão *41,1ºC* em Arronches.
> 
> *42,5ºC *em Campo Maior.
> 
> ...


Mesmo com a saída do maior calor até domingo, parece que vão estar sempre acima dos 35ºC por aí até ao final do mês...

Algumas localidades do Guadiana também devem terminar com uma Tmax média perto dos 40ºC  Badajoz já tem 39,4ºC


----------



## João Pedro (13 Jul 2022 às 21:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Passa das 20h e ainda estão *41,1ºC* em Arronches.
> 
> *42,5ºC *em Campo Maior.
> 
> ...


Que horror...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 21:24)

36.8ºC ainda por aqui, já não há Sol mas é como se houvesse quando se vai à janela, aterradoramente quente. 

Edit: Aliás, após ver o gráfico até aumentou 0.2ºC desde a última descida...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 21:53)

Quase 22h e ainda 36.5ºC.

A máxima final foi de *41.6ºC.*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2022 às 22:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mesmo com a saída do maior calor até domingo, parece que vão estar sempre acima dos 35ºC por aí até ao final do mês...
> 
> Algumas localidades do Guadiana também devem terminar com uma Tmax média perto dos 40ºC  Badajoz já tem 39,4ºC


Pois, é o mais provável com a ISO 20ºC sempre cá em cima...O ECM dá um alívio no início da próxima semana, mas depois mostra o regresso da ISO 24 ao interior. No entanto, agora é aguentar os 40 e tal graus até domingo e depois logo se vê.
Badajoz amanhã tem elevadas possibilidades de quebrar o recorde que tem desde a onda de calor de 2017 com o ECM a meter 47ºC naquela zona.


João Pedro disse:


> Que horror...


Tem sido uma expressão que tenho utilizado desde que vi Janeiro e Fevereiro a acumularem menos de 10mm juntos por aqui. Como é suposto sobreviver a um verão com tais valores nos meses mais chuvosos do ano? E ainda mais com um verão cheio de extremos? Este ano não tem sido nada favorável. Claro que isto resulta numa catástrofe e disso não há dúvidas. É mais um ano que nos coloca à prova e que irá ficar para a história pelos piores motivos. Resta ver por quanto tempo...

*34,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Jul 2022 às 22:23)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2022 às 22:25)

Estremoz: hoje entre a mínima de 27,0 ºC e a máxima de 41,7 ºC (que iguala o valor da máxima mais alta para o mês de Julho, ocorrida em 13 de Julho de 2013).


----------



## tonítruo (13 Jul 2022 às 22:34)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Rajadas de E durante a manhã e durante o início da tarde que trouxeram fumo do incêndio em Faro, cheguei mesmo a ver cinzas a caírem. Felizmente, o vento depois rodou para SE e aliviou a situação.
Céu com poeira e alguns cúmulos que se foram formando durante a tarde.








Temperatura: *25*/*30*ºC, (média): *28*ºC
Humidade: *57*/*32*%, P.O. máximo: *17*ºC
Vento: *←15*km/h, Rajada máxima: *43*km/h
PM10 máximo: *69*µg/m³


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 22:48)

O vento virou para SW e a temperatura desceu... para os 34.3ºC. Tal é a quantidade de calor na atmosfera, que mesmo com vento de SW não consegue arrefecer muito mais.


----------



## vamm (13 Jul 2022 às 23:57)

Está um bafo horrivel na rua. Praticamente meia-noite e ainda estão 30°C


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jul 2022 às 23:59)

Vento fraco de NE de novo, 34.6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 00:19)

Bem, sobe e desce na temperatura por aqui.  A inversão bem tentou aparecer, mas depressa se desvaneceu.

Às 00h estavam 29,9ºC. Desceu para 28,0ºC, mas agora já vai em 29,8ºC. Isto tudo no espaço de 20 minutos...

Tenho estado na rua e notei estas diferenças. Notava-se o ambiente a ficar mais suave, mas depressa voltou o vento quente.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 02:13)

Boas. Estava com uns 34ºC mas lá baixou de repente para os 31.3ºC com vento fraco. Ainda assim temperatura altíssima para a hora que é.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 04:50)

Dormir com estas temperaturas, o que é isso?


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2022 às 06:06)

Estremoz: 29,7 graus por agora. Estavam 30,9 graus às 01h00; descida quase nula ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 09:30)

Bom dia,
Alguma inversão em Arronches, foi a estação com a temperatura mais baixa da rede MeteoAlentejo no Alto Alentejo, pelo menos. Diferença tremenda entre Arronches e Portalegre. Saí de Arronches com 24ºC e até se sentia um vento fresco e cheguei a Portalegre com o carro a marcar 35ºC e um vento quente descomunal. A EMA só não bateu o recorde da mínima mais alta porque o vento não esteve de Nordeste.

Mínima de *21,8ºC*.

Neste momento estão *33,4ºC*.

*34,6ºC* em Portalegre. A mínima na estação MeteoAlentejo foi de *30,4ºC*. 

ECMWF a dar continuidade aos 40ºC depois de terça-feira. Alguém que nos tire deste inferno!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 12:07)

Bem, hoje nem se dormiu por aqui, quase impossível - mesmo com tudo fechado. Janelas e paredes viradas a Sul, sem arrefecimento noturno algum, significa que todas as casas ficam a ferver dia e noite...

Sigo já com 38.3ºC e céu parcialmente nublado. Ontem por esta hora estavam 37.8ºC portanto já está ligeiramente mais quente, vamos ver a máxima...

Mínima de *30.6ºC.  *


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 12:11)

Pouco passa do meio dia e Arronches já está nos *40,1ºC*. Até ao momento, está pior que ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2022 às 13:43)

Estremoz já com 40,7 graus. Hoje está mais quente que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 13:55)

Já foi aos *41,7ºC *em Arronches.

Amareleja: *43ºC*
Avis, Benavila:* 42,8ºC*
Elvas: *41,6ºC *

Hoje vi uma quantidade significativa de carvalhos totalmente com as folhas castanhas nos arredores de Portalegre. Não há hipótese...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 15:58)

*43,5ºC *neste momento em Arronches. 

Igual à Amareleja hoje. Que inveja do Litoral Alentejano...


----------



## trovoadas (14 Jul 2022 às 16:42)

Por Faro ( Algarve no geral) está longe de acabar o martírio. Aqui vamos para corrida de fundo não há cá sprints
Mínima mais baixa nos próximos 10 dias de 21°c. De resto 22, 23, 25•c.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

Boas, por aqui está um pouco menos temperatura que ontem, apesar de tudo. 40.7ºC, é a máxima até agora. Ontem por esta hora já tinha tido 41.

Que venham mas é as noites mais "frescas", diga-se menos a ferver...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jul 2022 às 17:21)

Impressionante a descida da temperatura na última hora em Aljustel e Ferreira do Alentejo por exemplo


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

Boa tarde,
Assisti hoje a um dos maiores dust devil que alguma vez vi até ao momento, à saída de Portalegre. Não pude registar, mas foi forte.
Perto de Arronches voltei a ver outro, mas mais pequeno. Isto só demonstra bem a secura de tudo e a quantidade de calor existente.

Máxima de *43,8ºC.*

Depois disto, quando registar uma máxima abaixo de 35ºC, lanço foguetes. 

*42,2ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2022 às 18:48)

Estremoz: máxima hoje mais curta que ontem - 41,3 ºC.

Novo recorde absoluto para a temperatura mínima mais alta desde Março de 2007: 29,4 ºC registados esta manhã, batendo o anterior recorde de 28,6 ºC do dia 6 de Setembro de 2016.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2022 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 24.9ºC

A mínima em Portalegre de 29.4ºC deve ter batido o recorde da mínima mais alta no mês de Julho?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 21:06)

Boas, 31.3ºC com vento moderado de WNW. Será que é desta que a noite é um pouco mais tolerável? Ainda tenho a mínima antes das 0h se continua assim


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 21:09)

Algum vento lá fora com* 32,5ºC* neste momento. 

Já que tenho quase 35ºC em casa, aproveito para arejar mesmo estando acima dos 30ºC ainda.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 21:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Algum vento lá fora com* 32,5ºC* neste momento.
> 
> Já que tenho quase 35ºC em casa, aproveito para arejar mesmo estando acima dos 30ºC ainda.


35ºC em casa?! Como é que ainda estás vivo?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2022 às 21:45)

tonítruo disse:


> 35ºC em casa?! Como é que ainda estás vivo?


É uma boa questão, como é que é suposto sobreviver com estas temperaturas. Há 1 semana que temos temperaturas superiores a 40ºC e sem AC não há hipótese. Mas enfim, é ter o climatizador e as ventoinhas ligadas para circular o ar.
Há pouco num dos quartos do 1º andar marcava 34,4ºC, tem estado a subir, pois as paredes e os telhados estão a ferver. O rés do chão também está quente, mas sempre se torna mais suportável.

*30,8ºC* atuais. Ontem por esta hora ainda estavam 36ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2022 às 21:49)

joralentejano disse:


> É uma boa questão, como é que é suposto sobreviver com estas temperaturas. Há 1 semana que temos temperaturas superiores a 40ºC e sem AC não há hipótese. Mas enfim, é ter o climatizador e as ventoinhas ligadas para circular o ar.
> Há pouco num dos quartos do 1º andar marcava 34,4ºC, tem estado a subir, pois as paredes e os telhados estão a ferver. O rés do chão também está quente, mas sempre se torna mais suportável.
> 
> *30,8ºC* atuais. Ontem por esta hora ainda estavam 36ºC.


Tu foge é para Leiria para passares o verão, isto aqui está -se a tornar insustentável passar o verão.


----------



## tonítruo (14 Jul 2022 às 22:02)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu com menos poeira que ontem e com algumas nuvens altas que se formaram na parte da tarde.






Temperatura: *24*/*32*ºC, (média): *28*ºC
Humidade: *63*/*27*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *17*ºC
Vento: *←12*km/h, Rajada máxima: *39*km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2022 às 23:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tu foge é para Leiria para passares o verão, isto aqui está -se a tornar insustentável passar o verão.


Não dormi absolutamente nada esta noite à conta do calor, plena madrugada e estavam 35ºC, com 32 no quarto sem maneira de descer. Não há ventoinha que aguente - só tenho uma divisão com ar condicionado como deve de ser, e tem servido bem, mas não dá muito bem para dormir lá...

Enfim, entretanto 28.1ºC e vento fraco de NW. Devia descer bem mais, mas enfim. Aniquilou a mínima de 29.6ºC de hoje no entanto.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jul 2022 às 00:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não dormi absolutamente nada esta noite à conta do calor, plena madrugada e estavam 35ºC, com 32 no quarto sem maneira de descer. Não há ventoinha que aguente - só tenho uma divisão com ar condicionado como deve de ser, e tem servido bem, mas não dá muito bem para dormir lá...
> 
> Enfim, entretanto 28.1ºC e vento fraco de NW. Devia descer bem mais, mas enfim. Aniquilou a mínima de 29.6ºC de hoje no entanto.


Eu por acaso até dormi, mas tive de ter a ventoinha bem perto de mim.
Infelizmente este tempo é para continuar, sabe -se lá até quando...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2022 às 11:32)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, a noite foi mais fresca. A estação MeteoAlentejo esteve off a noite inteira, mas coloquei um termómetro na rua para ter uma ideia da mínima e registou *18,8ºC*. 
Estava mesmo bom na rua hoje de manhã. Claro que com os vidros do carro abertos, se notou novamente uma diferença drástica na temperatura entre Arronches e Portalegre. Quando cheguei à cidade, o termómetro do carro marcava 32ºC. 
A EMA não desceu dos 28ºC ao longo da noite. 

Neste momento, estão *36,0ºC* em Arronches e *34,5ºC* em Portalegre. Mais um dia para assar.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2022 às 12:42)

Boas. 36.1ºC por aqui. A noite foi ainda quentinha na mesma, mínima de 28.1ºC, chegou aos 31 pelas 5 da manhã...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2022 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia com poeira e calor.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 26.2ºC
actual: 29.1ºC

Foi a noite mais quente e a 4ª noite seguida com temperaturas na ordem dos 25ºC.


----------



## tonítruo (15 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia bastante húmido com o final da manhã e praticamente toda a tarde com ponto de orvalho superior a 18ºC o que ajudou a uma amplitude térmica reduzida.
Céu limpo de nebulosidade mas com uma "bruma de poeira".
Edição: Até às 00utc a mínima de *26*ºC foi batida por *3*ºC.








Temperatura: *23*/*28*ºC, (média): *26*ºC
Humidade: *70*/*30*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *20*ºC
Vento: *←12*km/h, Rajada máxima: *37*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jul 2022 às 22:21)

Boa noite,
Soma-se o 8º dia consecutivo com temperaturas superiores a 40ºC. Algumas nuvens altas ao final do dia:





É saturante ter tantos dias assim! 

Máxima de *41,3ºC*.

*31,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## tonítruo (16 Jul 2022 às 22:27)

Boas, por Albufeira:
Noite fresquinha com uma brisa de N , já há 8 noites seguidas que a temperatura não baixava dos 21ºC.
Dia bastante idêntico ao de ontem com uma bruma de poeira e humidade elevada.








Temperatura: *20*/*28*ºC, (média): *25*ºC
Humidade: *73*/*47*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *20*ºC
Vento: *←9*km/h, Rajada máxima: *31*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2022 às 22:38)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia acima dos 40ºC com algumas nuvens altas e poeiras.





Máx: *41,8ºC*
Min: *19,9ºC*

Neste momento estão *29,1ºC* com vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2022 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa noite,
> Mais um dia acima dos 40ºC com algumas nuvens altas e poeiras.
> 
> 
> ...


O desespero por segunda-feira nunca foi tão real...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jul 2022 às 23:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O desespero por segunda-feira nunca foi tão real...


Sem dúvida, tem sido péssimo. Isto de interessante não tem mesmo nada, só faz mal. Até eu já me sinto mal, faço ideia as pessoas mais vulneráveis.

*26,8ºC* neste momento. Vai descendo com uma aragem, janelas todas abertas de novo.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jul 2022 às 23:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O desespero por segunda-feira nunca foi tão real...


A quem o dizes, amanhã já faz 11 dias desta onda de calor, um terço do mês.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2022 às 21:43)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia bastante quente, mas hoje já não ultrapassou os 40ºC. Ficou perto, no entanto.
Alguns altocumulus e ainda poeiras presentes:









Extremos de hoje:
Máx:* 39,3ºC*
Min: *20,9ºC*

Todos os registos desta onda de calor por aqui:
Dia 07:* 36,9ºC* / *21,4ºC*
Dia 08: *40,2ºC* / *25,8ºC*
Dia 09: *41,1ºC* / *17,8ºC*
Dia 10: *41,6ºC* / *20,0ºC*
Dia 11:* 40,1ºC* / *17,7ºC*
Dia 12: *41,3ºC* / *23,6ºC*
Dia 13: *43,4ºC* / *22,8ºC*
Dia 14: *43,8ºC* / *21,8ºC*
Dia 15: *41,3ºC */ *18,8ºC*
Dia 16: *41,8ºC* / *19,9ºC*

Finalmente algum alívio amanhã e terça. Depois deve voltar a subir, mas com mínimas mais baixas o que faz logo toda a diferença.

*29,7ºC *atuais com vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## tonítruo (17 Jul 2022 às 22:15)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia bastante húmido com toda a tarde com ponto de orvalho acima dos 20ºC. 
Céu pouco nublado e com poeira.











Temperatura: *20*/*26*ºC, (média): *24*ºC
Humidade: *83*/*51*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *21*ºC
Vento: *←12*km/h, Rajada máxima: *38*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jul 2022 às 19:21)

Boas,
Por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais fresco. O vento tem-se vindo a intensificar, o que é mau para o que se passa noutras regiões do país. 
Não fosse pela temperatura e mais parecia outono com tanta folha dos plátanos no chão e estes são regados.





Estas temperaturas mais dentro do normal vão ser de pouca dura aqui pelo interior. 

Máx: *34,7ºC *
Min: *18,2ºC

30,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## tonítruo (18 Jul 2022 às 23:10)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia muito menos húmido que ontem e também com uma grande redução de poeira.
Céu limpo todo o dia com exceção dum cúmulo que se formou sobre a serra a norte. 
Neste momento, noite bem fresquinha com 20ºC e nortada. 





Temperatura: *19*/*30*ºC, (média): *23*ºC
Humidade: *84*/*21*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *17*ºC
Vento: *↓19*km/h, Rajada máxima: *51*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jul 2022 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje começou fresco e com céu nublado por nuvens baixas. 
A tarde segue com céu limpo e algum vento. 

A mínima foi de *15,1ºC*.

Neste momento estão *27,6ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (19 Jul 2022 às 23:35)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo com algum vento durante a manhã e durante o final da tarde. Uma amplitude térmica mais acentuada em comparação com os dias anteriores.





Temperatura: *18*/*32*ºC, (média): *24*ºC
Humidade: *86*/*28*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *16*ºC
Vento: *↓24*km/h, Rajada máxima: *46*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Mais uma noite fresca. No entanto, o dia de hoje já deverá ser bem mais quente que ontem.

A mínima de hoje em Arronches foi de *14,7ºC*.
Máxima de ontem foi de *31,6ºC*.

Por Portalegre, neste momento estão *26,0ºC* depois de uma noite novamente tropical.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jul 2022 às 14:04)

O Verão ainda está a começar no Algarve ! As temperaturas mais elevadas do ano poderão ser alcançadas no próximo fim de semana.
Como sempre um à parte meteorológico em relação ao resto do país.
Ainda só passou 1 mês de Verão e já estou farto!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2022 às 14:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Ainda só passou 1 mês de Verão e já estou farto!


Já somos 2...
Depois de 2 dias com temperaturas mais " normais", hoje está de regresso o calor.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

Ontem e hoje muito abafados pelo Algarve também! Bom para quem está de férias,  mau para quem está a trabalhar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2022 às 17:50)

trovoadas disse:


> O Verão ainda está a começar no Algarve ! As temperaturas mais elevadas do ano poderão ser alcançadas no próximo fim de semana.
> Como sempre um à parte meteorológico em relação ao resto do país.
> Ainda só passou 1 mês de Verão e já estou farto!


Só espero que não aconteça nada ao Caldeirão, serão dias e noites bem quentes, especialmente entre Domingo e 3ª feira, com máximas a rondar os 37-40ºC e as mínimas a rondar os 25ºC ou mais e com vento de Norte, quer em 2004 e 2012 foi sempre com vento de norte, no ano passado em Castro Marim foi também vento de norte. Portanto, os próximos dias serão críticos no Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2022 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bem quente.

Máxima: 35.1ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC

A EMA de Olhão registou uma máxima de 35.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2022 às 20:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bem quente.
> 
> Máxima: 35.1ºC
> mínima: 21.3ºC
> ...



Impressionante o calor que vai entrando por aí no Algarve.
A estação de Loulé(IPMA) ainda regista 34,4ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jul 2022 às 23:11)

Boa noite,
Apesar da noite fresca, o dia foi bastante quente.
Deixo uma foto do final do dia por cá, com o Rio Caia. Neste local só ainda tem alguma água porque fecharam as comportas.






Durante uma caminhada que fiz hoje vi oliveiras com imensas folhas amarelas. Está tudo na mesma e a suplicar para que o verão termine rápido.

Máx: *38,7ºC*
Min: *14,7ºC

27,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## tonítruo (21 Jul 2022 às 00:14)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Céu limpo, amplitude térmica elevada e, se a minha memória não me falha, a temperatura mais elevada do ano, até ao momento, que ocorreu durante o final da tarde.





Temperatura: *18*/*35*ºC, (média): *26*ºC
Humidade: *73*/*22*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *15*ºC
Vento: *↓20*km/h, Rajada máxima: *46*km/h


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jul 2022 às 23:00)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia quente, mas com alguma nebulosidade alta. Com é habitual, houve ainda uma intensificação do vento ao final da tarde. 
As nuvens altas proporcionaram um final do dia com algumas cores:









Máx: *38,2ºC*
Min: *17,6ºC*

Rajada máxima de *43,9km/h*. 

Neste momento estão *26,9ºC *com vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jul 2022 às 09:06)

Bem parece que o inferno vai descer aos Algarves nos próximos dias!
Segunda pode mesmo passar dos 40°c essencialmente no barrocal e litoral Algarvios.
Forças precisam-se para aguentar este Verão


----------



## tonítruo (22 Jul 2022 às 10:28)

Bom dia, ontem, por Albufeira:
Regresso da humidade e da poeira o que reduziu drasticamente a amplitude térmica em relação ao dia anterior.
Algumas nuvens durante a tarde.











Temperatura: *22*/*29*ºC, (média): *25*ºC
Humidade: *70*/*37*%, P. Orvalho máximo: *20*ºC
Vento: *↑12*km/h, Rajada máxima: *34*km/h


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jul 2022 às 13:17)

Boa tarde,

Segue bem quente por cá, principalmente assim que nos afastamos do litoral.
Com 37,4ºC neste momento no Sítio das Fontes, mas já esteve nos 37,6ºC há uns minutos atrás (máximo do ano até agora).
Em Carvoeiro está nos 26,3ºC agora, mas já subiu aos 29,6ºC às 10h45.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jul 2022 às 13:33)

Mértola já com 40°C hoje promete


----------



## tonítruo (23 Jul 2022 às 15:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Mértola já com 40°C hoje promete





1% de humidade?!


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 16:44)

Dois momentos extremos das duas estações mais contrastantes relativamente às temperaturas nocturnas hoje (Aljezur e Fóia): diferença a atingir nos registos horários o valor de 17,7ºC para uma distância inferior a 30 Km.











E diferença extrema também na HR: 97% em Aljezur simultaneamente com os 13% da Fóia, às sete da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 16:49)

Temperaturas a rondar os 40ºC no Baixo Alentejo e provavelmente também no Algarve interior. Curiosamente o Sotavento fronteiriço atingiu as máximas das estações algarvias desta rede no registo das 11h utc (36,5ºC e 34,9ºC em Castro Marim e V.R.S.António)








.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jul 2022 às 17:10)

tonítruo disse:


> Ver anexo 1910
> 1% de humidade?!


Sim


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2022 às 19:48)

Boa tarde

40ºC de máxima hoje no Sitio das Fontes e 30,7ºC em Carvoeiro.
Mais um dia bem quente. E amanhã arrisca-se a ser um pouco mais quente ainda.
Enquanto isso, o que já estava seco.. ainda mais seco vai ficando...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2022 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com alguma poeira e calor.

Máxima: 35.8ºC
mínima: 22.5ºC
actual: 34.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2022 às 21:47)

Entretanto, a máxima em Carvoeiro foi atingida às 20h45 com 32,4°C. Neste momento estão 31,1°C em Carvoeiro.  Está uma noite daquelas de Verão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jul 2022 às 22:10)

Máxima completamente falhada aqui como é habitual, com os 37c previstos estiveram 32 c.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2022 às 22:13)

Castro Verde IPMA* 42,1ºC*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jul 2022 às 22:17)

Em Vrsa antonio e Castro Marim estiveram 35 a 36c, para Ayamonte estavam previstos 40c.
Portanto falhanço de cerca de 4 a 5c tb tal como aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jul 2022 às 22:44)

Boas,
Por aqui, os dias têm sido bastante quentes, mas as noites até são frescas, o que ajuda a tornar o ambiente dentro de casa mais tolerável. Tem havido algum nevoeiro matinal.
Entretanto, a meio desta semana deverá haver um pequeno alívio nas máximas, mas depois regressam os 38/39ºC. Que tareia de calor este ano. 

Ontem:
Máx: *37,0ºC*
Min: *15,4ºC*

Hoje:
Máx: *37,9ºC*
Min: *15,3ºC

28,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2022 às 23:11)

Ayamonte teve uma máxima de 37.3 °C, não teve assim tão longe dos 40°C, aqui a automática falhou por 1°C.

A noite vai ser um tremendo sufoco, ainda com 30.3°C, com vento já de norte.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2022 às 01:00)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Em Vrsa antonio e Castro Marim estiveram 35 a 36c, para Ayamonte estavam previstos 40c.
> Portanto falhanço de cerca de 4 a 5c tb tal como aqui.



É mesmo, VRSA e Castro Marim iam bem lançados às 11h e algo sucedeu que não estava previsto pois as subidas tiveram uma quebra repentina e não mais chegaram aos valores daquela hora:







No entanto esta estação (vale o que vale) ainda chegou aos 39,0ºC. 

A massa de ar quente no Sotavento não parece ter chegado tão perto da costa como talvez estivesse previsto.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2022 às 01:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Máxima completamente falhada aqui como é habitual, com os 37c previstos estiveram 32 c.



As temperaturas em Faro, previstas e observadas, dependem muito dos locais referidos. Em apenas alguns quilómetros ou menos, a maior ou menor proximidade da Ria, e se é a Oeste ou a Leste da longitude do Cabo de Santa Maria, têm efeitos determinantes nas temperaturas. Como localidade cuja designação abrange uma área bastante grande e exposições diferentes à brisa marítima e temperatura superficial do oceano, deve ser um dos sítios que mais diferenças pode apresentar entre temperaturas previstas e observadas. Muitas vezes porque os locais das previsões diferem dos de observação, por poucos quilómetros.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jul 2022 às 01:23)

StormRic disse:


> As temperaturas em Faro, previstas e observadas, dependem muito dos locais referidos. Em apenas alguns quilómetros ou menos, a maior ou menor proximidade da Ria, e se é a Oeste ou a Leste da longitude do Cabo de Santa Maria, têm efeitos determinantes nas temperaturas. Como localidade cuja designação abrange uma área bastante grande e exposições diferentes à brisa marítima e temperatura superficial do oceano, deve ser um dos sítios que mais diferenças pode apresentar entre temperaturas previstas e observadas. Muitas vezes porque os locais das previsões diferem dos de observação, por poucos quilómetros.


Não, o falhanço era de esperar pois a previsão do vento era de Sudoeste embora fraco, e apenas cerca das 20h estava previsto mudar para Norte... 
Aqui para fazer as temperaturas previstas tem forçosamente de haver nortada moderada..


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2022 às 01:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Não, o falhanço era de esperar pois a previsão do vento era de Sudoeste embora fraco, e apenas cerca das 20h estava previsto mudar para Norte...
> Aqui para fazer as temperaturas previstas tem forçosamente de haver nortada moderada..


Isso significa alguma incongruência entre a previsão do vento e das temperaturas máximas? Ou seja, com aquela previsão do vento de SO, seria previsível a impossibilidade atingir as máximas previstas?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jul 2022 às 01:58)

StormRic disse:


> Isso significa alguma incongruência entre a previsão do vento e das temperaturas máximas? Ou seja, com aquela previsão do vento de SO, seria previsível a impossibilidade atingir as máximas previstas?


Exactamente pois o Sudoeste levanta se normalmente as 12h a 13h, daí que a máxima tivesse que ser atingida antes dessa hora. 
Depois ao final do dia, depois das 17h ou 18h apenas se o vento for moderado de norte é que pode voltar a temperatura escalar.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Jul 2022 às 01:59)

StormRic disse:


> Isso significa alguma incongruência entre a previsão do vento e das temperaturas máximas? Ou seja, com aquela previsão do vento de SO, seria previsível a impossibilidade atingir as máximas previstas?


Sim, por algum motivo os modelos parecem falhar nesse aspeto, também aqui em Albufeira o mesmo se regista.
Quando o vento roda para vindo do mar a temperatura desce ligeiramente e depois estabiliza.
Quando o vento é contínuo vindo da serra a temperatura tem um perfile mais parecido com o interior (uma subida progressiva até à máxima).
No entanto, as previsões não costumam refletir essa estabilização independentemente de preverem a rotação do vento para vindo do mar...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jul 2022 às 08:29)

06h utc
Aljezur - 11c
Foia - 30c


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2022 às 11:17)

Bom dia.
A manhã começou com vento de componente ENE, pelo que as temperaturas sobem bem!
Neste momento já com 33,3ºC em Carvoeiro (máxima do ano até agora), e 36,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Jul 2022 às 13:55)

Temperatura em queda por Albufeira. Já tive por volta do meio dia 36.4 e vou com 33.1 a descer.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2022 às 14:21)

Por aqui está em queda no litoral, com 29,8ºC neste momento em Carvoeiro, depois de ter registado a máxima do ano às 13h09 com 35,1ºC. Este valor, nesta estação, é algo muito significativo.

No Sítio das Fontes, a temperatura segue compatível com o verdadeiro Barrocal Algarvio, com uns tórridos 39,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jul 2022 às 14:45)

Castro Marim com máxima de 42,3ºC até ao momento.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jul 2022 às 15:46)

As temperaturas tórridas no Algarve parece que estão isoladas junto à fronteira mas também faltam dados no interior (barrocal e serra).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2022 às 16:53)

Nova máxima do ano no Sítio das Fontes, com 41,2ºC registados às 15h25.
Dentro do critério de Aviso Vermelho, caso amanhã tenhamos novamente máxima acima dos 41ºC.





Entretanto, o vento rodou para SE, e a temperatura baixou para os actuais 35,4ºC.

Em Carvoeiro, estão 27,9ºC com vento de Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e o forno ligado, mesmo com nuvens altas e brisa de Sul, está insuportável.

Máxima: 38.1ºC
mínima: 23.2ºC

Registo de algumas máximas:

*Máximas rede IPMA*:

Castro Marim: 42.6ºC
Loulé: 41ºC
Tavira: 40.1ºC
Albufeira: 37.2ºC
Olhão: 37.0ºC

*Rede Wunderground*:

Faro: 36.3ºC
Azinheiro: 39.9ºC
Moncarapacho: 39.9ºC
Fonte da Murta (SBA): 39.4ºC
Luz de Tavira: 38.3ºC
Estiramantens: 41.0ºC
Rio Seco (Castro Marim): 42.4ºC


Ayamonte com 42.6ºC (previsão 43ºC), Huelva com 43.6ºC, Aeroporto de Sevilha com 44.1ºC


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jul 2022 às 21:19)

Temperaturas às 21h mais altas do que nos dias da vaga de calor


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jul 2022 às 22:01)

A mínima esta noite é que vai doer! Que forno está lá fora! 
Hoje durante o dia grande bafo na rua mas as nuvens altas ajudaram um pouco principalmente a partir da tarde. Sinceramente já não me faz diferença... o corpo já está habituado, a horta está cozida e as árvores a definhar. Agora é cuidar dos feridos e esperar por melhores dias!


----------



## Maria Elleonor (24 Jul 2022 às 22:05)

Por favor meteorologistas e entendidos digam-me que este calor vai acabar️ façam isso por essa batata que está sendo assada a forno brando!!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2022 às 22:35)

Boa noite,
Dia quente com algumas nuvens altas e poeiras. 
Umas fotos de hoje ao final do dia. Rio Caia sequíssimo, apenas com alguns pequenos pegos de água:




Esta fonte ainda vai aguentando um fio de água. Nunca secou, vamos lá ver se este ano é a primeira vez.





Máx: *37,8ºC*
Min: *18,6ºC*

Neste momento estão *28,6ºC*.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Jul 2022 às 22:37)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia com "aguaceiros de virga" que não pareceram afetar a temperatura máxima que surgiu por volta das *12h30* e bateu o recorde de *35ºC* da quarta-feira passada.
Felizmente, o vento depois rodou para *S* e a temperatura estabilizou nos *30*-*32*ºC.








Temperatura: *24*/*30*/*37*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *51*/*10*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *7*(*17*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↓15*(*37*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jul 2022 às 22:39)

Às 22h30:
Mértola 34
Mourão e Moura 33
Serpa 32


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

Aqui, temperatura em subida fora de horas, 32.7°C e 20% humidade, em 10 minutos subiu 2°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2022 às 22:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, temperatura em subida fora de horas, 32.7°C e 20% humidade, em 10 minutos subiu 2°C.


É o salve-se quem puder


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É o salve-se quem puder


Tem calma, que já vai nos 33.8°C, a EMA com 33.6 °C.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2022 às 23:58)

Meia-noite e uns impressionantes 34.5°C.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (25 Jul 2022 às 08:14)

Bom dia ...
A noite passada foi bem difícil, havia um ventinho muito tímido que quase não se sentia, agora pela manhã está um pouco melhor .


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 09:12)

A noite foi "fresca" com uma mínima de 29.2°C, andou sempre nos 31-32 durante a madrugada com vento moderado de norte bem quente, agora já com 32.7°C.

Fartinho deste Verão.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jul 2022 às 09:41)

Hoje tá que nem se pode a mínima foi de quase 30c, e as nove já passa dos 32c!


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Jul 2022 às 11:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Fartinho deste Verão.



Nem mais...
Off-Topic: Com essas temperaturas, convida um membro deste fórum que adora temperaturas extremas para ir fazer um pouco de sauna para algum anexo que tenhas, de preferência com chapas de zinco no telhado


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2022 às 12:55)

A estação de Carvoeiro tem sempre umas dinâmicas bem interessantes.
Após a temperatura ter chegado aos 35,1ºC às 12h20, enquanto o vento soprava com componente Norte, assim que rodou para SW, teve queda abrupta para os actuais 27,1ºC.






No Sítio das Fontes o vento continua de N, e a temperatura já vai nos 39,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 13:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nem mais...
> Off-Topic: Com essas temperaturas, convida um membro deste fórum que adora temperaturas extremas para ir fazer um pouco de sauna para algum anexo que tenhas, de preferência com chapas de zinco no telhado


Tenho sim e com cheiro a alfarroba .

Tavira máxima até agora 40.1°C, rodou o vento desceu 5°C em 10 minutos, Loulé com 38.1°C.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 13:36)

Esta noite foi a pior a nível de sensação térmica. Só consegui dormir qualquer coisa porque o corpo já está habituado.
Para os próximos tempos não está previsto um dia abaixo dos 30°c. Para quem vem de férias está um espectáculo! Não se ouve uma reclamação. Deviam ter cota de água e de ar condicionado e não estou a brincar


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jul 2022 às 14:06)

As estações que estão no Wu em Albufeira são de fiar? A da baixa já marca 40


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 14:10)

aoc36 disse:


> As estações que estão no Wu em Albufeira são de fiar? A da baixa já marca 40


A EMA anda nos 38.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

42,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes... dia mais quente do ano por aqui... até ao momento.. eheh


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jul 2022 às 14:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A EMA anda nos 38.


Do ipma?


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 14:19)

ecobcg disse:


> 42,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes... dia mais quente do ano por aqui... até ao momento.. eheh


Qual é o teu record?


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2022 às 14:20)

ecobcg disse:


> 42,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes... dia mais quente do ano por aqui... até ao momento.. eheh



Qual é o recorde do Sítio das Fontes? Não deve andar longe pois não?


----------



## MSantos (25 Jul 2022 às 14:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Qual é o teu record?





MSantos disse:


> Qual é o recorde do Sítio das Fontes? Não deve andar longe pois não?



Bem, fizemos a mesma pergunta ao @ecobcg praticamente ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2022 às 14:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Qual é o teu record?





MSantos disse:


> Qual é o recorde do Sítio das Fontes? Não deve andar longe pois não?




A máxima de sempre no Sitio das Fontes foi de 43,4ºC, a 04/08/2018. 
Não sei se chegará lá hoje... vamos ver se o vento deixa. 
Mas está insuportável...


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jul 2022 às 14:25)

Vim para a rua para ir trabalhar e está horrível.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2022 às 14:26)

ecobcg disse:


> 42,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes... dia mais quente do ano por aqui... até ao momento.. eheh



Boas Bruno, 

Fui consultar os teus dados, tiveste mínima de 25,6 ºC , sendo um local de inversão térmica é algo de loucos!!
Assim se percebe o calor brutal que anda por aí.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2022 às 14:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Bruno,
> 
> Fui consultar os teus dados, tiveste mínima de 25,6 ºC , sendo um local de inversão térmica é algo de loucos!!
> Assim se percebe o calor brutal que anda por aí.



Boas!
Exacto... tem estado muito "mau" mesmo. Se não estou em erro, foi também a temperatura mínima mais elevada que tive até hoje no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2022 às 14:34)

E infelizmente já temos incêndio rural na serra do Caldeirão


----------



## MikeCT (25 Jul 2022 às 15:11)

Por Faro (cidade) a noite foi horrível com 30,7ºc de mínima pelas 06:35, na minha estação.
A essa hora já estava a apanhar alfarroba em Loulé e estavam 30ºc no termómetro do carro. Às 11h já marcava 42ºc (no carro, que vale o que vale)... Mais vale estar na praia dentro de água


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 15:21)

Estou em Almancil e o carro marca 42.5°C. 






Sim, é do IPMA @aoc36


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 15:42)

40°c na estação de  Loulé 41,5° de máxima hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 15:50)

Incêndio em Boliqueime junto à EN125. Tá bonito hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 15:52)

ecobcg disse:


> A máxima de sempre no Sitio das Fontes foi de 43,4ºC, a 04/08/2018.
> Não sei se chegará lá hoje... vamos ver se o vento deixa.
> Mas está insuportável...


Esse dia foi terrível mas teve direito a uma trovoadazita para lavar os olhos e acho que foi um dia isolado. Agora tem sido uma série terrível!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 15:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em Boliqueime junto à EN125. Tá bonito hoje.


Começam as negligências!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 15:55)

MikeCT disse:


> Por Faro (cidade) a noite foi horrível com 30,7ºc de mínima pelas 06:35, na minha estação.
> A essa hora já estava a apanhar alfarroba em Loulé e estavam 30ºc no termómetro do carro. Às 11h já marcava 42ºc (no carro, que vale o que vale)... Mais vale estar na praia dentro de água


O que vale é que com o dinheiro da Alfarroba metes AC na casa toda e ainda compras um apartamento de última geração em Vilamoura


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2022 às 18:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Máximas rede IPMA*:
> Loulé: 41ºC


Olá! Onde encontras a estação de Loulé?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 18:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Olá! Onde encontras a estação de Loulé?


Está aqui: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/loule/


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2022 às 18:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Está aqui: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/loule/


Obrigado.

Estranho, a estação não aparece no mapa de estações nem nos resumos diários


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 19:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Está aqui: https://ema.ipma.pt/emas/loule/


Ainda chegou aos 42°C . ÀS 17h 40,6°c


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 19:06)

Skizzo disse:


> Obrigado.
> 
> Estranho, a estação não aparece no mapa de estações nem nos resumos diários


Parece que é uma parceria com o ipma mas os dados não são disponibilizados no site.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2022 às 20:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que é uma parceria com o ipma mas os dados não são disponibilizados no site.


Essa estação, já esteve instalada no Parque Municipal em Loulé e depois mudou de sítio.

O fumo do incêndio de São Marcos da Serra já chegou e continua uma autêntica fornalha, mais uma noite de pesadelo e desta vez, com cheiro a queimado.

Aqui, ficam os extremos de hoje:

Máxima: 38.9ºC
mínima: 29.2ºC


*Máximas rede IPMA*:

Castro Marim: 42.1ºC
Loulé: 42ºC
Tavira: 40.4ºC
Albufeira: 39.6ºC
Olhão: 39.9ºC


*Rede Wunderground*:

Faro: 38.8ºC
Azinheiro: 40.9ºC
Moncarapacho: 39.9ºC
Fonte da Murta (SBA): 40.1ºC
Luz de Tavira: 38.9ºC
Estiramantens: 41.2ºC


Este Julho deve ser um dos mais quentes, senão o mais quente desde que faço registos.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2022 às 20:21)

A máxima acabou por subir aos 43,3ºC no Sítio das Fontes e aos 36,0ºC em Carvoeiro! Tórrido!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jul 2022 às 20:31)

Máxima de 39,8ºC no Monte da Pita, em Vila Nova de Cacela/Manta Rota, pelas 19h15. Pelas 13h45 ia nos 39,4ºC, altura em que o vento rodou para SW. Se o vento continuasse do quadrante Norte, até onde iria a temperatura?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jul 2022 às 20:46)

Boa tarde,
Pelo Litoral Alentejano, mais concretamente em Vila N. de Milfontes, o dia de hoje foi de céu limpo e com temperatura agradável, mas alguma nortada que esta semana deverá ser regra.
Deixo algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Jul 2022 às 20:56)

Que inveja ver essas lindas praias da Costa vicentina. 
Por aqui o final do dia segue escaldando e dormir hoje será o cabo das tormentas!


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2022 às 20:59)

Será que essa estação de Loulé é a aquela que o IPMA informou que iria instalar no Ameixial? Alguém da zona sabe?


----------



## tonítruo (25 Jul 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Possivelmente a máxima mais alta do ano, espero, que pulverizou os *37*ºC de ontem.
Céu limpo durante a manhã e durante o início da tarde até uma nuvem de fumo do incêndio de São Marcos Da Serra, trazida pelo vento de *N*, tornar o céu parcialmente nublado. Chegou mesmo a "chover" cinzas.
Também é de realçar o valor mínimo da humidade relativa que, provavelmente, também será recorde...

















Temperatura: *24*/*31*/*40*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *54*/*8*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *8*(*13*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↓22*(*40*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jul 2022 às 22:05)

Skizzo disse:


> Será que essa estação de Loulé é a aquela que o IPMA informou que iria instalar no Ameixial? Alguém da zona sabe?


Pela informação que tenho é na campina de baixo mais ou menos a sudoeste de Loulé. Deve distar uns 2 km do centro da cidade e numa cota inferior.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2022 às 22:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Pela informação que tenho é na campina de baixo mais ou menos a sudoeste de Loulé. Deve distar uns 2 km do centro da cidade e numa cota inferior.



Portanto não fica no Ameixial? Então deve ser outra estação que falaram


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2022 às 11:50)

Boas, hoje mais quente que ontem a esta hora, ontem 33.5°C e hoje levo 34.6°C, está  um bafo que não se pode.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

Skizzo disse:


> Portanto não fica no Ameixial? Então deve ser outra estação que falaram


Ameixial onde é isso?Acho que estava em estudo a colocação de uma estação no radar meteorológico do ipma no sítio dos Pelados a cerca de 580m de altitude a uns 15km a sul do Ameixial. Lá para o dia de São Nunca à tardinha deve de estar pronta.
Pessoalmente acho que era melhor colocar uma estação no interior do mar shopping para ver se vale a pena fugir para lá quando está muito calor ev também frio já agora.


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2022 às 16:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Ameixial onde é isso?Acho que estava em estudo a colocação de uma estação no radar meteorológico do ipma no sítio dos Pelados a cerca de 580m de altitude a uns 15km a sul do Ameixial. Lá para o dia de São Nunca à tardinha deve de estar pronta.
> Pessoalmente acho que era melhor colocar uma estação no interior do mar shopping para ver se vale a pena fugir para lá quando está muito calor ev também frio já agora.



Tu é que és de Loulé, deves saber melhor lol.

Eu tive resposta do IPMA em Julho de 2021 que iriam instalar EMAs nas proximidades do Ameixial, Ourique, Ourém. Mas após ler melhor o email, eles fazem distinção entre a EMA de Loulé e aquela que querem instalar no Ameixial. Isso porque eu mencionei possíveis localidades a terem uma estação, e indiquei Loulé (a qual me responderam que já havia uma próxima de Loulé, eu como não a via no mapa não sabia da sua existência), e depois falaram das futuras EMAs e aí é que indicaram o Ameixial. Portanto serão EMAs distintas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2022 às 18:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Ameixial onde é isso?Acho que estava em estudo a colocação de uma estação no radar meteorológico do ipma no sítio dos Pelados a cerca de 580m de altitude a uns 15km a sul do Ameixial. Lá para o dia de São Nunca à tardinha deve de estar pronta.
> Pessoalmente acho que era melhor colocar uma estação no interior do mar shopping para ver se vale a pena fugir para lá quando está muito calor ev também frio já agora.


Nem Pelados, se está bem com este calor. 

EMA junto ao radar, pode estar a funcionar em Setembro/Outubro, o radar já está funcional novamente. 

Como ainda  tem feito "pouco" calor, o IPMA prolongou o aviso amarelo para Faro até 5ª feira às 22 h.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2022 às 18:40)

Boa tarde,
Pelo Litoral Alentejano, o dia segue com céu limpo e alguma nortada. Mesmo assim, até esperava que em termos de vento hoje estivesse pior. 
A temperatura ronda os 22/23°C.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Jul 2022 às 19:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Ameixial onde é isso?Acho que estava em estudo a colocação de uma estação no radar meteorológico do ipma no sítio dos Pelados a cerca de 580m de altitude a uns 15km a sul do Ameixial. Lá para o dia de São Nunca à tardinha deve de estar pronta.
> Pessoalmente acho que era melhor colocar uma estação no interior do mar shopping para ver se vale a pena fugir para lá quando está muito calor ev também frio já agora.


Gostava de saber a origem desse nome. Seja como for gostaria de ir a esse sítio mas só se fazer jus ao nome, mas se haver tb peladas.

Seja como for existem umas praias bem interessantes para a prática de nudismo.

Brincadeira a parte, essa zona do Ameixial é tb bem quente!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2022 às 19:56)

Castro Marim foi hoje aos 39,6ºC.
Tavira aos 39,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2022 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 37.5ºC
mínima: 26.9ºC

*EMA Olhão*

Máxima: 37.2ºC
mínima: 25.9ºC

Temperaturas dentro do aviso laranja.


----------



## tonítruo (26 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Após os *40*ºC de ontem, a temperatura desceu até aos *22*ºC durante a madrugada produzido uma queda de temperatura anormalmente elevada. Aljezur deve estar orgulhoso destes *18*ºC de amplitude. 
Céu limpo durante todo o dia e algumas rajadas de *NW* durante a manhã e durante o final da tarde.






Temperatura: *20*/*27*/*35*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *78*/*16*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *13*(*16*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↘24*(*47*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jul 2022 às 23:55)

Boas,
Deixo algumas fotografias de hoje, na Praia do Malhão. Mar um pouco agitado, mas a temperatura da água até não estava má. Alguma névoa presente. 





























Já tinha saudades do Litoral Alentejano, é uma zona que adoro!


----------



## tonítruo (27 Jul 2022 às 22:11)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Dia bem mais normal com uma madrugada fresquinha.
Neste momento estão *21ºC* com vento moderado de *NW*. Já tinha saudades de sair à rua de noite e sentir frio! 





Temperatura: *17*/*23*/*30*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *86*/*38*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *15*(*16*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↘22*(*51*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2022 às 23:36)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo, mas hoje já foi bastante ventoso, o normal do Litoral Ocidental!  Vai-se notando a água a ficar mais fria.
Mar novamente agitado e mais picado:













Visto que não estava tão agradável, aproveitei para dar um salto a Odemira.

















E ao Cabo Sardão, ver o poente:












Alguma bruma presente...










Vento médio na estação de Sines a rondar os 30km/h durante grande parte do dia. A temperatura não passou dos 23ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2022 às 23:40)

Tás a meter inveja ao resto do pessoal com essas fotos


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2022 às 23:49)

Skizzo disse:


> Tás a meter inveja ao resto do pessoal com essas fotos


Eheh, mas olha que não é esse o objetivo, apenas fazer o seguimento divulgando as belíssimas paisagens desta região, de forma a dar vida ao tópico.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2022 às 02:17)

Havia um slogan de promoção do turismo interno:* "Vá para fora, cá dentro"... do fórum*.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2022 às 19:44)

Boa tarde,
Em Vila Nova de Milfontes, o dia começou com céu limpo e vento fraco. No entanto, havia uma "parede" de nuvens baixas no horizonte que ao início da tarde avançou até junto à costa dando origem a nevoeiro cerrado. Além disto, como é habitual a nortada intensificou-se ao longo do dia.
Da parte da manhã, visível a oeste e noroeste, as nuvens:









Para Sul/Sudoeste estava praticamente limpo:





Ao fundo, o Cabo Sardão e também é visível um pouco do farol. Esta pequena ilha chama-se "Pedra da Atalaia"





Umas gaivotas a refrescarem-se. 





A chegada do nevoeiro:

















Para o interior, permaneceu sempre limpo:





Novamente vento médio a rondar os 30km/h e a temperatura não foi além dos 23ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2022 às 21:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Em Vila Nova de Milfontes, o dia começou com céu limpo e vento fraco. No entanto, havia uma "parede" de nuvens baixas no horizonte que ao início da tarde avançou até junto à costa dando origem a nevoeiro cerrado. Além disto, como é habitual a nortada intensificou-se ao longo do dia.
> Da parte da manhã, visível a oeste e noroeste, as nuvens:
> 
> ...


Os invejosos a fazerem macumba.  

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 34.3ºC
mínima: 22.6ºC

As noites tropicais ainda sem fim à vista.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jul 2022 às 22:54)

Deixo umas fotos de algo que adoro imenso e nunca me canso de ver: o poente!
Ontem foi no Cabo Sardão, hoje foi desde Vila Nova de Milfontes:


















A noite segue fresca com alguma nortada.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jul 2022 às 00:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Deixo umas fotos de algo que adoro imenso e nunca me canso de ver: o poente!



Eclipses (ou ocultações) do Sol, pela Terra, vistos da Terra... 
Não há dois poentes iguais.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Jul 2022 às 01:44)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Brisa marítima durou pouco tempo o que permitiu uma máxima mais elevada.
Céu limpo. Ventoso durante a madrugada e agora durante a noite, durante a tarde também houve algumas rajadas.











Temperatura: *18*/*25*/*34*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *78*/*32*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *14*(*17*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↓26*(*51*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2022 às 21:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Deixo umas fotos de algo que adoro imenso e nunca me canso de ver: o poente!
> Ontem foi no Cabo Sardão, hoje foi desde Vila Nova de Milfontes:
> 
> 
> ...


Top as tuas fotos !

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2022 às 22:33)

StormRic disse:


> Eclipses (ou ocultações) do Sol, pela Terra, vistos da Terra...
> Não há dois poentes iguais.


Obrigado pela correção. 


joselamego disse:


> Top as tuas fotos !
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jul 2022 às 22:38)

Boa noite,
Último dia por Vila Nova de Milfontes ficou marcado por céu limpo e bastante nortada. Esperava um pouco menos vento que nos dias anteriores, mas até tive a sensação de que hoje foi ainda mais ventoso.
Deixo então umas fotos desta último dia:









Rio Mira e a Serra do Cercal:





Mais um final de dia 

















Apesar do vento, sentiu-se o ambiente um pouco mais quente. Máxima horária de *24,5ºC* em Sines.
Em contraste, devido à nortada, a água do mar foi ficando mais fria.


----------



## tonítruo (30 Jul 2022 às 00:03)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Depois duma madrugada ventosa, o vento acalmou-se bastante.
Céu pouco nublado durante a tarde.








Temperatura: *18*/*25*/*32*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *78*/*26*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *14*(*17*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↓22*(*51*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## tonítruo (30 Jul 2022 às 22:04)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
Ainda houve algumas rajadas durante a madrugada, no entanto, o vento morreu.
Céu limpo todo o dia.





Temperatura: *21*/*25*/*30*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *71*/*41*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *16*(*19*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↘12*(*32*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2022 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Dia passado em Porto Côvo, antes do regresso a Arronches. Céu limpo e tal como o previsto a intensidade da nortada reduziu significativamente. 
Algumas fotos:





Ilha do Pessegueiro:





Para Norte, com Sines visível ao fundo:





















No regresso ao Alto Alentejo, o termómetro do carro nunca marcou abaixo dos 38ºC. Em Arronches, a máxima rondou os 40ºC. 

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *39,8ºC*
Min: *17,5ºC*

23h e ainda estão* 29,9ºC*.

Este ano tem sido mesmo raro ter temperaturas abaixo de 35ºC. Que verão este!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2022 às 14:37)

Boas,
Por Arronches, após uma noite tropical, o dia segue com bastante calor e com alguns cumulus para leste.

A mínima foi de *20,6ºC*.

Atualmente estão *39,7ºC*, que é também a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2022 às 19:13)

Julho despede-se com um dia quente, como foi todo o mês, com a máxima a rondar os 38/39°c, nem uma trovoadita nem nada este ano, uma miséria, não me lembro de um ano assim, logicamente que julho terminou com 0mm.


----------



## JCARL (31 Jul 2022 às 19:38)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
Temp actual: 37 º C
Temp máx hoje: 42.4 º C


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2022 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor, mais parece ser uma sauna com a humidade entre os 50 e 65%.

Máxima: 33.9ºC
mínima: 21.6ºC
actual: 30.1ºC

Julho finalmente acaba, um mês bem quente e com uma sequência imparável em termos de noites tropicais, desde do dia 8 de Julho (inclusive) até hoje, foram 23 noites tropicais, só falhou a noite do dia 18 e promete continuar a não dar tréguas até dia 8.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2022 às 21:59)

Boa noite,
A máxima de hoje por Arronches foi de *40,9ºC*.

O vento intensificou-se ao final da tarde e foi registada uma rajada máxima de *43,9km/h*. Por agora, ainda rondam os 35/40km/h.

Julho termina com *0mm*. O mês já por si é seco, portanto não se pode esperar grande coisa, mas há anos em que aparece alguma instabilidade e sempre acumula algo. Este ano não há hipótese e em 7 meses, apenas 2 tiveram um acumulado mensal superior a 10mm por aqui (Março e Abril).
Água só mesmo nas barragens e mesmo assim é pouca. O ecossistema começa a evidenciar de forma significativa o enorme défice de precipitação existente.

Em termos de temperatura por aqui, em 31 dias, apenas 5 tiveram uma máxima abaixo dos 35ºC. Anomalia positiva sem precedentes, certamente, e penso que não restam dúvidas de que se vai tornar o mês de julho mais quente desde que há registos.
Aliás, 2022 está a bater recordes em tudo aquilo que é mau. O pior mesmo é pensar que, provavelmente, não será um ano excecional daqui para a frente. 

ISO 20 continua sem desarmar do território até ao fim das previsões. 

*32,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jul 2022 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor, mais parece ser uma sauna com a humidade entre os 50 e 65%.
> 
> Máxima: 33.9ºC
> mínima: 21.6ºC
> ...


Confirmo ! Hoje foi duro pela temperatura elevada e humidade! Parece que andei o dia todo debaixo de água tépida.
Agora vem o problema da mínima. É  só aguentar mais uns meses...tranquilo...


----------



## tonítruo (31 Jul 2022 às 22:45)

Boa noite, por Albufeira:
A única coisa que resta do vento é a brisa marinha fraca que mal chega para aliviar o calor. 
Alguma bruma de poeira e tempo húmido durante a manhã e durante a tarde.








Temperatura: *23*/*27*/*31*ºC _[min/med/max]_
Humidade: *66*/*35*% _[max/min]_
P. Orvalho: *16*(*21*)ºC _[med(max)]_
Vento: *↖10*(*23*)km/h _[med(max)]_


----------

